# Delay In Student Visa Under SVP



## yd.pooja

Hello,
I have applied for 573 Subclass under SVP on 19th August 2013 and I will be going for Elicos 10 weeks which starts from 3rd Oct 2013 followed by main course 3rd March 2014. My husband will be accompanying me. We are a bit worried as we came to know that Visa's are being delayed.
As per our knowledge under SVP it takes 14 days for granting VISA, But till been more than that now So we are bit worried as we have to book the tickets.

Applied on : 19th August 2013.
Medicals : 22 August 2013. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi YD -

Unfortunately the processing time on streamlined visas can take far longer than 14 days - the last one we did for a very low risk applicant (Japanese citizen) took almost 6 weeks. DIAC does not promise or commit itself to any particular timeframe, despite the estimates you may read on their website. Additionally, medical checks can be backlogged at the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) which can add days or weeks (in this applicant's case 2 weeks) to the processing time during which the case officer can do nothing but wait for the MOC's report. Also in your case, if both you and your husband will be going, and you're from India, it may be seen as a high risk application in regards to the Genuine Temporary Entrant (GTE) criteria - especially in terms of what motivations and reasons both of you have to return to your home country after your study is complete. While streamlined applications avoid DIAC scrutiny of the financial and English requirements, the GTE requirements still are present - for these we always do a detailed submission outlining the reasons why the client has reasons to return to their home country per GTE policy.

I don't mean to raise any concerns here, just help you understand some of the processing steps that might be happening here that could delay things.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## yd.pooja

*Opinion Needed*

Hi as my Elicos starts from 3rd Oct and still no visa grant so should i deffer my course or wait, as we were told that we may be granted Visa 2 days before the course start. But it won't be feasible to pack bags and run.
Visa Applied : 19 Aug 2013
Medicals : 22 Aug 2013

Visa Grant : ????????


----------



## yd.pooja

Still Waiting for my VISA...had to defer my course...November Intake now...Hoping to get it soon...


----------



## MarkNortham

Good luck with that! It sure would be nice if DIBP would commit to a processing timeframe so there isn't so much chaos and unpredictability when it comes to visa processing expectations.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## connaust

As Mark said, a couple on application can send up the red flags re. GTE. You must have a career program that explains how study will help you at home......


----------



## yd.pooja

*Help Needed*



MarkNortham said:


> Good luck with that! It sure would be nice if DIBP would commit to a processing timeframe so there isn't so much chaos and unpredictability when it comes to visa processing expectations.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hello Mr. Northam,

Sorry to bother you again. I need your help on this now. I have contacted the Aus Embassy in India and they told me that for the online application you need to contact +611300364613 Adelaide office . I tried calling this no. but its not getting through and I am not able to find the email also so that i can get to know about my case. I don;t even know whether I have been allotted a case officer or not. I am going nuts now Almost 50 days still no information.

Whom do i contact or talk to.
Any help will be appritiated Mr. Northam.

Regards,
Pooja


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Pooja -

Here's the link:
Student Visa Centre (South Australia)

They don't have a direct phone number, but there's an enquiry form. I'd recommend the fax number as that can get a better response sometimes than an equiry form. FYI the last student visa I did from a higher risk country took over 12 weeks.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## brownoutgirl

Mark, 

I need your advise on my application. Im new here and saw you are a licensed migration agent. I just received my visa refusal yesterday (subclass 573 SVP) and the decision was made because the case officer is not convinced that I am a genuine student and the course I am about to undertake (IT) is not beneficial for my career. I worked in a Business Process Outsourcing company but working hand in hand with IT managers, Provisioning and Project Managers. The case officer is also not convinced that I can finish off my degree for 1 year and 5 months because I studied inmy home country for 6 yyears but I was not able to finish it because I got pregnant and decided not to finish schooling before and work instead.

If I re-apply, do I have any other option? The case officer is not considering that I just want to get my degree and finish my studies.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Brownoutgirl -

Sorry to here of your refusal. Genuine Temporary Entrant (GTE) based refusals are the most difficult to fight because they are all about what you "might do", and are highly subjective - not at all unlike the movie "Minority Report" if you ever saw that one.

I'm assuming you are offshore (ie, not in Australia)? If so, then reapplying makes sense, however you may want to consider waiting a few months. You will also need to make a substantially different/newer/updated application from the one that got refused. Would suggest you Google "Genuine Temporary Entrant" and you'll find a link to DIAC's pages that discuss this. I can also send you a PDF extract from DIAC's own procedure manuals about how they interpret this policy (you can get to my email on the website link shown in my signature). 

Bottom line: A GTE refusal can be very tough to beat. Your next application needs to, in my opinion, address each of the GTE policy areas and show how you satisfy them. They've just deemed you un-genuine. You're going to have to work hard to convince them that "they" were wrong. 

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## brownoutgirl

Mark Northam,

Thank you so much for the immediate response. I will try to look up the GTE policy. I hope I can get solution for this.

I just want to ask about the "however you may want to consider waiting a few months", what do you mean? I am planning to re-lodge after a month (if my documents are prepared and ready for lodging). I will be visiting IDP tomorrow for assistance. 

Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi -

My suggestion about waiting a few months was to let some time go by which would allow for a change in your circumstances. Don't forget that DIBP has now taken an official, legal position that they believe you do not have a genuine intent to come here to study. That's not a minor thing - it's a major thing. And overcoming this via evidence, statements, etc will take a lot of work, and DIBP will need to believe that there is a substantial difference in the re-application as opposed to the original one. Nobody likes to admit they're wrong, and government officials especially don't like to admit this. The passage of some time may give them the room they need to believe that there is a substantial change in your circumstances, or at the very least substantial new information that is significant enough to warrant them changing their assessment of you.

I don't say any of this to discourage you in any way, just trying to help.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## brownoutgirl

Thank you Mark. It bothers me a lot for I have emailed them because in the document they sent to me with the decision, it says that I said in the phone interview that I said that I want to take my course because its "interesting". There's a note on the document stating "if you have any questions about this decision, or the process or information that was taken into account, you can contact this office."

I sent an email earlier asking that if the phone interview was recorded for I cannot remember saying that my course was "interesting". Upon reading the documents sent to me, it looks like they have a valid reason to give me a refusal letter because I do not know anything about the course and just said "interesting" when in fact it has a lot of relevance with my previous work and my previous course.

Anyway, I am bothered that if I question them, there's a negative impact on my second application. 

Thanks for your help. I have been looking for someone to answer my question. I am looking into the GTE policy right now and hoping to get positive result on my second application.


----------



## yd.pooja

Hello Mr. Northam,
Finally got a call today from embassy for my interview and it went smooth for about 12 minutes. Hoping everything goes smooth now and than a lot for your help and support. 

Regards
Pooja


----------



## brownoutgirl

Pooja,

Goodluck with your application.  I received the decision 2 days after my phone interview.


----------



## MarkNortham

Glad I could help, and good luck with all!

Best,

Mark Northam



yd.pooja said:


> Hello Mr. Northam,
> Finally got a call today from embassy for my interview and it went smooth for about 12 minutes. Hoping everything goes smooth now and than a lot for your help and support.
> 
> Regards
> Pooja


----------



## wmanoch

yd.pooja said:


> Still Waiting for my VISA...had to defer my course...November Intake now...Hoping to get it soon...


Hello Puja,

Did you lodged your visa application. Will be happy to hear your update.
Thanks,

Wmanoch


----------



## yd.pooja

wmanoch said:


> Hello Puja,
> 
> Did you lodged your visa application. Will be happy to hear your update.
> Thanks,
> 
> Wmanoch


Hello,
I lodged my application on 19 august 2013...medicals done on 22 August 2013...Interview from embassy 10th Oct 2013...Still waiting ...Course start date 7th November 2013...


----------



## depende

Still waiting? Oh no! It's a very long time! Why they wrote that the waiting time for streamlined visa is 14 days???


----------



## Guddy

Is this 14 days for working days or every day


----------



## wmanoch

According to the recent data published by DIBP, for June '13 quarter, 50 % of the student visas were processed in 14 days and 75 % were processed in 30 days and also 93 % was the visa success rate. So, keep patience..cheer up it is highly likely to get a visa after the interview if it went well..Again , best of luck..

Regards,
Wmanoch


----------



## depende

wmanoch said:


> According to the recent data published by DIBP, for June '13 quarter, 50 % of the student visas were processed in 14 days and 75 % were processed in 30 days and also 93 % was the visa success rate. So, keep patience..cheer up it is highly likely to get a visa after the interview if it went well..Again , best of luck..
> 
> Regards,
> Wmanoch


Hi Wmanoch

Could you post the website link with the process times, please.

Thank you!


----------



## wmanoch

hello depende,
The report can be found at Migration Blog
Though DIBP sets the normal visa processing time it depends on the range of factors. I was just trying to give the recent statistics so that we can build confidence in application process. You can simply google for the processing time or visit Client Service Charter

Thanks,
Wmanoch


----------



## depende

Thank you Wmanoch!

I think that the streamlined visa is fake because if somebody is from a higher risk country the process time is 90 days or more.


----------



## wmanoch

Hey depende,

what are you talking about? Did you have any bad experience with streamlined processing? I am too from AL 3 country preparing to lodge 573 under SVP. Will be happy to learn if any.

Thanks,
Wmanoch


----------



## Gurpreet Singh

*Delay for SVP file*

Hello Mark, I lodged my file for a student permit two months ago. I have even done with my advance medical check up (e-medical)
I am worrying very much about the processing time frame.
Rest of my friends got their visa grants even within 15 days only.

Please suggest something, why the embassy is taking more time in my case.

best regards: Gurpreet



MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> My suggestion about waiting a few months was to let some time go by which would allow for a change in your circumstances. Don't forget that DIBP has now taken an official, legal position that they believe you do not have a genuine intent to come here to study. That's not a minor thing - it's a major thing. And overcoming this via evidence, statements, etc will take a lot of work, and DIBP will need to believe that there is a substantial difference in the re-application as opposed to the original one. Nobody likes to admit they're wrong, and government officials especially don't like to admit this. The passage of some time may give them the room they need to believe that there is a substantial change in your circumstances, or at the very least substantial new information that is significant enough to warrant them changing their assessment of you.
> 
> I don't say any of this to discourage you in any way, just trying to help.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## Gurpreet Singh

wmanoch said:


> Hey depende,
> 
> what are you talking about? Did you have any bad experience with streamlined processing? I am too from AL 3 country preparing to lodge 573 under SVP. Will be happy to learn if any.
> 
> Thanks,
> Wmanoch


Yes dear friend, I applied under Streamlined Visa Processing (SVP) regulations.
Obviously, such a long processing time is more or less like a trouble !

It will be two months for my file on 27th October 2013. Even I came to know from my banker that the embassy had made a call & verified my financials in the 2nd week only.

thanks: Gurpreet


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Gurpreet -

No idea what they might be doing that would delay things - there seems to be no uniformity in visa processing times these days. At some point you may want to email them to ask them, but chances are they'll reply with a form email saying standard times are "3 months" or something like that, and to just wait. 

Sorry, wish I had better news, but until DIBP takes their processing time commitments seriously, we're all left waiting and hoping.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Gurpreet Singh

Gurpreet Singh said:


> Yes dear friend, I applied under Streamlined Visa Processing (SVP) regulations.
> Obviously, such a long processing time is more or less like a trouble !
> 
> It will be two months for my file on 27th October 2013. Even I came to know from my banker that the embassy had made a call & verified my financials in the 2nd week only.
> 
> thanks: Gurpreet


Hi Mark, thank you for replying.
My classes are starting on 18th November 2013.
Is there any possibility that they will give a decision before the start date ?

At such a stage when I have submitted all the documentation & have a career plan for my future, the waiting time is biggest insecurity.

Please advise.

thanks: Gurpreet


----------



## Guddy

Dear Mark,

Today will be exactly 4 weeks of my visa application submission under streamlined process, i have done medicals and submitted all the necessary document required from me but i am yet to get any decision. I wish to write to my case Office for update but i don't know if such enquiry can result outright denial, i am a bit nervous doing that,please advice me, thank you


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Guddy -

I doubt they will deny you based on enquiries - that's not really one of the reasons outlined in the legislation or policy. Problem is, even with streamlined, they refuse to be held to any sort of a deadline or time estimate, so 4 weeks on an SVP from a high risk country is not long at all - typically these take 12 weeks or so from my experience. 

My suggestion: be patient and wait a bit more. 

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Guddy

Thank you Mark


----------



## Guddy

Dear Mark,

I hope they still remember that i applied for streamlined process because i am not qualify under my country assessment level 3 financially. Am just thinking of writing to them to remind them that i did applied for streamlined process so that they will not take my file to wrong place, please what do you think


----------



## Guddy

Hello Mark,

Please could you attend to the above issues bordering me. Thank you once more


----------



## Jerry Gomez

Hello Brownoutgirl,
Sorry to hear about your plight. Given the refusal on record, any further application must comprehensively and convincingly demonstrate that you are a genuine student. I have had success in such cases where the application is lodged with a detailed written submission explaining the circumstances pursuant to the visa criteria and relevant evidence. 

Jerry Gomez, Lawyer and Registered Migration Agent (MARN 0854080)


----------



## brownoutgirl

I sent an email to you Jerry. Hoping you can help me with my situation.


----------



## kashif1990

*kashif*

i have applied for visa sub class 573 in australia university through svp..on 24th sept 2013 and my medical have been done on 2nd oct 2013 30 days have gone but i still didnt recieve my visa my elicos will start from 7 nov 2013 and my real course will start from march 2013...what do you thing what is the main issue why i m not recieving my visa...i have applied for masters of chemical sciences and i have complete my graduation in the field of chemistry..there is no gap in my studies..i m also doing job in my reavent field...to achieve higher level in my career i have to do this masters course ...but i m not recieving the visa...
if i didnt recieve my visa before 7 nov 2013 then what will happen??? elicos will be cancel or any thing else will happen???


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Kashif1990 -

Sorry to hear of the delays - we're seeing student visa application processing times for high risk country applicants of 12 weeks now - very difficult to make plans based on such a long processing time, but I hope the time is shorter for you. You may want to email to ask whether they anticipate a decision in time for you to begin your course.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## kashif1990

to whom i should mail???


----------



## kashif1990

and as i have applied for masters program through SVP so i dont thing it may take this much time??? according to the info i have it may take 21 days ...


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Kashif -

DIBP ignores the published timetable for processing times regularly - you can't count on any of that. You'll need to determine the contact info for the embassy or post that you submitted the application to and use whatever method (email, post, phone, etc) they provide to try and communicate with them. We have a client now who is applying for a student visa where the published timetable says 1 month. When we wrote to DIBP to ask how things were going as it had been over a month, they responded that "standard processing times are now 12 weeks". Additionally, DIBP does not promise any particular delivery time on SVP:

"Streamlined visa processing: Streamlined visa processing commenced on 24 March 2012. Processing time information is currently being developed and will be available shortly."

Client Service Charter

Good luck - wish I had better news for you!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Gurpreet Singh

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Gurpreet -
> 
> No idea what they might be doing that would delay things - there seems to be no uniformity in visa processing times these days. At some point you may want to email them to ask them, but chances are they'll reply with a form email saying standard times are "3 months" or something like that, and to just wait.
> 
> Sorry, wish I had better news, but until DIBP takes their processing time commitments seriously, we're all left waiting and hoping.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark, I got an interview call yesterday. I went for around 43 minutes & all the questions were replied very intelligently. The only insecurity i am feeling is that i haven't told the officer about my previous withdrawal of a student visa application few years bank. The reason for this is that i don't think i was asked about it directly.

Please advise if this can affect decision for my application as someone advised me that if interview is fair 90-95% they must grant a visa.

thanks: Gurpreet


----------



## Gurpreet Singh

Hi Mark, I got an interview call yesterday. I went for around 43 minutes & all the questions were replied very intelligently. The only insecurity i am feeling is that i haven't told the officer about my previous withdrawal of a student visa application few years bank. The reason for this is that i don't think i was asked about it directly.

Please advise if this can affect decision for my application as someone advised me that if interview is fair 90-95% they must grant a visa.

thanks: Gurpreet



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Gurpreet -
> 
> No idea what they might be doing that would delay things - there seems to be no uniformity in visa processing times these days. At some point you may want to email them to ask them, but chances are they'll reply with a form email saying standard times are "3 months" or something like that, and to just wait.
> 
> Sorry, wish I had better news, but until DIBP takes their processing time commitments seriously, we're all left waiting and hoping.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Gurpreet -

Re: previous withdrawn application, if they didn't ask about it on a form or in the interview, you are under no obligation to volunteer that.

Re: can/will the interview affect the visa decision? Easy answer: absolutely. It can help or hurt an applicant's case depending on the specifics.

Re: "if interview is fair, 90 - 95% must grant", I don't agree with that at all. First, "fair" is a very subjective word - one person's "fair" might be another person's "bad", etc. The Genuine Temporary Entrant (GTE) policy directives give case officers a wide area to assert their own opinion and judgement as to what an applicant "might do" if the visa is granted. As such, there are very few rules or formulas that work in this area since the case officer's opinion has such a major part in the decision. And if you're offshore, there's no review or appeal in the case of a refusal, so the case officer becomes judge, jury, and punisher (if negative) in the case of these types of visa applications. I don't say that to alarm or concern you in any way, only to help you understand that this area is not black & white, and the case officer's opinion has a lot to do with this sort of an assessment. All you can do is to do your best at the interview, be honest and candid, and try to show how your circumstances fit the specific GTE policy areas.

Hope this helps - 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## yd.pooja

MarkNortham said:


> Glad I could help, and good luck with all!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hello Mr. Northam finally got my VISA today...Thanks for all your help and support..


----------



## Guddy

My visa was approved today as well, thank you Mark for your professional advice


----------



## harsh_b2w

Hi Mark,
i have lodged my file(572 student visa) on 8th October,2013 through VFS but still there is no progress. i am a mature student, i have study gap of 6 years. so do you think this is the main reason in delay of my visa result?


----------



## sadcelio

I have submitted my student visa application under 573 SVP on 8th October,2013 through VFS and medical on 22nd October, 2013 but still there is no progress or further response. I am very upset.


----------



## MarkNortham

HI Sadcelio -

Sorry to hear that - typically these types of applications from higher risk counties are taking up to 3 months to process these days, so you may have a while to wait. Wish I had better news for you!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## kashif1990

hi mark .... i have applied for australian visa sub class 573 on 24th sept 2013 and medical on 2nd october 2013 after a long wait i have recieved an email that despite of your application forms and documents we want to clearify some question and the question were so much basic like they asked me name adress d.o.b my job history my educational background e.t.c and i am surprised that why they are asking these question as i have gave them all these information...


----------



## kashif1990

and second thing is that in these question one question was that when i want to reach australia like comence date..i am not able to answer this question because my elicos class was starting from 7 november and my comenced date was 4th november but as the date has been passed so what date should i write now plzz reply me m worried...


----------



## kashif1990

and my main course is starting from 24th of feb.. my ielts band score was 6 and i was needed 6.5 bands thats why i have to do elicos ..in my CoE the starting date of elicos was 7th nov


----------



## kashif1990

pojaa in which institute have you applied because on 7th november my elicos is starting and i still didint recieve the visa..


----------



## sadcelio

kashif1990 said:


> hi mark .... i have applied for australian visa sub class 573 on 24th sept 2013 and medical on 2nd october 2013 after a long wait i have recieved an email that despite of your application forms and documents we want to clearify some question and the question were so much basic like they asked me name adress d.o.b my job history my educational background e.t.c and i am surprised that why they are asking these question as i have gave them all these information...



May be they want to cross re-check of your given information..


----------



## kashif1990

what about the second questiob


----------



## sadcelio

kashif1990 said:


> and my main course is starting from 24th of feb.. my ielts band score was 6 and i was needed 6.5 bands thats why i have to do elicos ..in my CoE the starting date of elicos was 7th nov


in my case, there is no stapulation mentioned in eCoE about IELTS. My University did not requried any IELTS result on the base of MOI from my previous university (University of the Punjab).


----------



## sadcelio

Dear Kashif,
Have u apply your student visa through consultant.?


----------



## sadcelio

kashif1990 said:


> what about the second questiob


hv no idea. 
best of luck.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Kashif -

Not sure of the circumstances - if you don't have the visa yet and the course has already commenced, then you need to make an estimate of when you might have the visa and see if you can reschedule your course - you may need a new CoE depending on the circumstances - at some schools this is called "deferring" your entry. Once you do that, you may need to update your case officer as to the new projected dates and send a new CoE to replace the one in your application if the application is still processing, etc. All depends on the individual circumstances.

Best,

Mark Northam



kashif1990 said:


> what about the second questiob


----------



## reet

*delaying of visa*

hello ,
I have applied for 573 Subclass under SVP on 3oct 2013 and my elicos classes was started on 11 nov 2013 but unfortunately the visa is delayed. i also extended my classes for 1 week but till no visa is granted i also call the embassy but they always says"ur file is under processing and the standard time is 12 weeks". i am worried bcoz the 1 week extension is also ending up.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Reet -

Unfortunately all you can do is wait. While SVP (streamlined) applications are supposed to be processed as Assessment Level 1, which normally takes a month, the reality is that 3 months is much more realistic. You may need to defer your enrolment until they complete the visa processing.

Sorry I don't have better news!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## reet

can u tell me plz in how many days u get visa after interview


----------



## reet

sir, u mean to say that i have to apply for next batch and have to receive COE again .................. if this .,, will university take same time as they took before for issuing COE??also .... will university give me admission in next batch if available?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Reet -

No precise number - could be a few days to a few weeks, but nothing is predictable with DIBP. They are very good at giving others deadlines and time limits, but avoid committing themselves to those at every opportunity. It's a fact of life we have to live with in this business.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## reet

Is " delaying of visa is a case of worry" or what are the main reasons behind delaying of visa?


----------



## sadcelio

reet said:


> hello ,
> I have applied for 573 Subclass under SVP on 3oct 2013 and my elicos classes was started on 11 nov 2013 but unfortunately the visa is delayed. i also extended my classes for 1 week but till no visa is granted i also call the embassy but they always says"ur file is under processing and the standard time is 12 weeks". i am worried bcoz the 1 week extension is also ending up.


best of luck.


----------



## depende

Hi guys

I lodged today my study visa application for subclass 573 under SVP. We will see how long it takes  I hope not to wait 12 weeks  because I'm from a lower risk country. 

Wish me luck


----------



## sadcelio

depende said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I lodged today my study visa application for subclass 573 under SVP. We will see how long it takes  I hope not to wait 12 weeks  because I'm from a lower risk country.
> 
> Wish me luck


,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sadcelio

still waiting for visa.


----------



## sadcelio

........................


----------



## sadcelio

still waiting.


----------



## depende

still waiting too 

applied online on the 14th of November under SVP.


----------



## sadcelio

depende said:


> still waiting too
> 
> applied online on the 14th of November under SVP.


I am very upset regarding delay in my case.

best of luck buddy for your case.


----------



## sadcelio

Visa Granted....................... i am sooooooooooo happy.


----------



## depende

sadcelio said:


> Visa Granted....................... i am sooooooooooo happy.


Congratulations!!! 

Your waiting time was 1 month and 2 weeks.


----------



## sadcelio

yes brother.


----------



## sadcelio

Guys focus on your STATEMENT OF PURPOSE (SOP).


----------



## depende

sadcelio said:


> Guys focus on your STATEMENT OF PURPOSE (SOP).


Why the SOP is very important?


----------



## sadcelio

it is your chance to explain to VO, why you are going for higher education and what is your main purpose…VO give utmost importance to SOP. 
i gave a STRONG sop. So, in result, no interview call.


----------



## ARSHDEEP SINGH

*visa delay*

hello Sir

I am arshdeep singh i applied for master for march 2014 in take in Australia . I my visa file reached on 1 nov to Australian high commission new Delhi ,but yest there is no response about the processing of visa and already done with medical.
can any body let me know what is the current time to grant visa under svp (573) for indian student?

i yet do not receive any interview from them .Is there any chance of interview after 18 days of filed application?

regards,
arshdeep singh


----------



## ARSHDEEP SINGH

*visa delay*

any one from india which applied student visa for march 2014..and still waiting..


----------



## sukhbir1984

hello sir,
i applied for visa throgh vfs on 7 oct 2013
interview call on 24 oct 2013
i m still waiting for visa grant letter
my elicos stating date is 25 nov 2013,i have get extension for 1 week,02 dec 2013 and my main masters course starts on 17 feb 2014.


----------



## ARSHDEEP SINGH

ssa sukbir ......u applied visa from chandigarh?can you plz brother let me know what kind of interview they asked to you??

thx brother


----------



## depende

VISA subclass 573 granted today after only 2 weeks!!!


----------



## sadcelio

depende said:


> VISA subclass 573 granted today after only 2 weeks!!!


congratulationsss


----------



## depende

Thank you!!!


----------



## sadcelio

depende said:


> Thank you!!!


c ya in Aus.


----------



## sukhbir1984

hello sir, today 2dec my one week extension is coming to end.my elicos starts from today, no visa.sir wt i do now? arshdeep normal qus they ask me about college,course,dates,fees,what i do after the course,in which field, what i sallary,sop u can call me 09268318038


----------



## khan5050

*Hi Mark*

i have submitted my application 27 August but now its 3 Dec . but idint get any news regarding my visa subclass 573 . i deferred my course 10 feb now do u think i contact DIBP regarding my visa status .

Regards

Ali Khan


----------



## sukhbir1984

*deley visa*

hello sir, today 5 oct 2013 no reply from embassy, why not they reply yes
or no?


----------



## Cedal

ARSHDEEP SINGH said:


> hello Sir
> 
> I am arshdeep singh i applied for master for march 2014 in take in Australia . I my visa file reached on 1 nov to Australian high commission new Delhi ,but yest there is no response about the processing of visa and already done with medical.
> can any body let me know what is the current time to grant visa under svp (573) for indian student?
> 
> i yet do not receive any interview from them .Is there any chance of interview after 18 days of filed application?
> 
> regards,
> arshdeep singh


Hi Arshdeep,

I am from Nepal. Did you get your visa? I have dispatched my documents on 27th November for feb intake but there is no response yet from Australia High Commission..Did u receive interview till date? For which university u have applied for?

Today It's been 1 month for my application but still no interview and visa


----------



## wmanoch

Cedal said:


> Hi Arshdeep,
> 
> I am from Nepal. Did you get your visa? I have dispatched my documents on 27th November for feb intake but there is no response yet from Australia High Commission..Did u receive interview till date? For which university u have applied for?
> 
> Today It's been 1 month for my application but still no interview and visa


Hello Cedal,

For streamlined visa, there is no standard processing time fixed yet. Fortunately, High commission New Delhi has practice to make a decision between 4 to 6 six weeks for most of the cases. Keep patience, this is a vacation time. Hardly any decisions are made now. Nevertheless, you can put your inquiry to CO after vacation and show your urgency in subtle way. 
Good luck !


----------



## Cedal

wmanoch said:


> Hello Cedal,
> 
> For streamlined visa, there is no standard processing time fixed yet. Fortunately, High commission New Delhi has practice to make a decision between 4 to 6 six weeks for most of the cases. Keep patience, this is a vacation time. Hardly any decisions are made now. Nevertheless, you can put your inquiry to CO after vacation and show your urgency in subtle way.
> Good luck !


Hi Wmanoch,

Glad you are also from Nepal  Are you applying for Australia Student visa? 
I know it's vacation time but my only concern is my orientation date is on 30th January and I'm afraid if I cannot make it for that..Even the plane tickets are full these days  And I can't just leave within a week...If visa is delayed lets say by the end of January, will university provide me with extension? And i heard maximum visas are being rejected from Nepal under SVP..Is that true? Please help me?? I'm really worried...

My timeline:
Medical: 20th November 2013
Documents Dispatched: 27th November, 2013
Visa Granted: ????


----------



## wmanoch

Hello Cedal,

As far as I know, University can only consider delay in O week or the bridging course in limited conditions but not the main course. Report shows that streamlined applicant has higher visa success rate. New Delhi has granted greater number of streamlined visa in 2013 mostly in 4 to 6 weeks. However, some of the cases are delayed up to 3 months or more. Streamlined visa is entirely different category of student visa that is assessed irrespective of country of origin. You'd better write an email to your case officer.

Thanks,
Wmanoch



Cedal said:


> Hi Wmanoch,
> 
> Glad you are also from Nepal  Are you applying for Australia Student visa?
> I know it's vacation time but my only concern is my orientation date is on 30th January and I'm afraid if I cannot make it for that..Even the plane tickets are full these days  And I can't just leave within a week...If visa is delayed lets say by the end of January, will university provide me with extension? And i heard maximum visas are being rejected from Nepal under SVP..Is that true? Please help me?? I'm really worried...
> 
> My timeline:
> Medical: 20th November 2013
> Documents Dispatched: 27th November, 2013
> Visa Granted: ????


----------



## Cedal

wmanoch said:


> Hello Cedal,
> 
> As far as I know, University can only consider delay in O week or the bridging course in limited conditions but not the main course. Report shows that streamlined applicant has higher visa success rate. New Delhi has granted greater number of streamlined visa in 2013 mostly in 4 to 6 weeks. However, some of the cases are delayed up to 3 months or more. Streamlined visa is entirely different category of student visa that is assessed irrespective of country of origin. You'd better write an email to your case officer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Wmanoch


Hi Wmanoch,

Thank you so much for your prompt response..Appreciate ur help  Will write to CO soon after these holidays end..

Regards,
Cedal


----------



## grand_player2006

Hi wmanoch, Cedal

I have applied for paper visa through VFS Hyderabad, SVP, 573 on 2nd Dec'2013 and the application is 'under process' at the AHC, New Delhi from 3rd Dec'2013 onwards. Still I also have got no response from AHC. The VFS Global website still shows 'under process'  Are you sure about the 4-6 weeks timeline? Presently, is this timeline maintained for all the SVP cases by the AHC, New Delhi? Did any of your friends get their visa this quick?

Please reply ASAP as I am sooooo very worried 

Thanks and Regards

Kaushik


----------



## wmanoch

grand_player2006 said:


> Hi wmanoch, Cedal
> 
> I have applied for paper visa through VFS Hyderabad, SVP, 573 on 2nd Dec'2013 and the application is 'under process' at the AHC, New Delhi from 3rd Dec'2013 onwards. Still I also have got no response from AHC. The VFS Global website still shows 'under process'  Are you sure about the 4-6 weeks timeline? Presently, is this timeline maintained for all the SVP cases by the AHC, New Delhi? Did any of your friends get their visa this quick?
> 
> Please reply ASAP as I am sooooo very worried
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> 
> Kaushik


Hello Kaushik,

It is the recent observed practice of AHC Delhi for most of the cases. However, some of the cases can go pending up to six months. We can only hope for the good. Best of luck and keep updating if any news from immi.
Thanks,
Wmanoch


----------



## grand_player2006

wmanoch said:


> Hello Kaushik,
> 
> It is the recent observed practice of AHC Delhi for most of the cases. However, some of the cases can go pending up to six months. We can only hope for the good. Best of luck and keep updating if any news from immi.
> Thanks,
> Wmanoch


Hi Wmanoch,

Actually for 573 SVP by a participating university in Australia it doesn't take much time as we are assessed under Assessment Level 1 (AL1) irrespective of the country where we come from (in fact Assessment Level 0 which does not exist ) and we are under LOW immigration risk. Moreover I have also heard that AHC New Delhi is quite efficient in finalising the cases faster than other Australian consulates but we are affected by the Christmas/New Year vacation time, which is what I feel is the reason for any delays.

BTW is yours paper visa or evisa and what would be the timeline now-a-days in the case of paper visa? Is it same as that of eVisa.

Arshdeep has not responded yet about his visa status  and not sure whether his is Paper visa or eVisa??

and what about CEDAL?? Any updates??? Is yours also paper visa under 573 SVP?

Thanks and Regards

Kaushik


----------



## MissSunshine

Hello,
I am new here...need a little help...
I have some questions about my student visa. I got my student visa today. My course starts at 6 February and my due date to enter Australia is 15 of March. But I have some unexpected problems and I want to postpone my course and entering date for June. Is this possible, will I risk to lose my visa?


----------



## wmanoch

MissSunshine said:


> Hello,
> I am new here...need a little help...
> I have some questions about my student visa. I got my student visa today. My course starts at 6 February and my due date to enter Australia is 15 of March. But I have some unexpected problems and I want to postpone my course and entering date for June. Is this possible, will I risk to lose my visa?


Hello Sunshine,

Yes, it is possible if your school agrees to defer your intended course; however, you have to issue new coE for new course date. The school will notify the immigration about your new coE and new intended date of travel. There remain no other serious issue for visa. Suggest you better put your inquiry to student visa support centre in your school.

Thanks,
Wmanoch


----------



## grand_player2006

wmanoch said:


> Hello Kaushik,
> 
> It is the recent observed practice of AHC Delhi for most of the cases. However, some of the cases can go pending up to six months. We can only hope for the good. Best of luck and keep updating if any news from immi.
> Thanks,
> Wmanoch


Hi Wmanoch,

Any updates about your visa grant?

Thanks and Regards

Kaushik


----------



## grand_player2006

Cedal said:


> Hi Arshdeep,
> 
> I am from Nepal. Did you get your visa? I have dispatched my documents on 27th November for feb intake but there is no response yet from Australia High Commission..Did u receive interview till date? For which university u have applied for?
> 
> Today It's been 1 month for my application but still no interview and visa


Hi Cedal,

Any updates about your visa grant?

Thanks and Regards

Kaushik


----------



## connaust

Sunshine, in addition to requesting new CoE, you should also contact Visa Officer in Belgrade where I assume your visa was processed (?)


----------



## Lisan

My timeline:

Medical : 22nd Nov, 2013

Documents Dispatched: 28th November, 2013

Still no response from high commision, my oritentation date is on 29th Jan and my course starts from 3rd Feb, If my visa is not granted within next two weeks than my course will deffer to 2015, because there is no intake in July for my course. I have applied for Diploma leading to Bachelor degree... (TAFE leading to UWS)...


----------



## usamah51

*Student Visa Delay*

Hi, 
I am from Pakistan. I filed the STUDENT TU-573 application 8th of October 2013. Got medical call and results dispatched approx. after 15-20 days of application date. No reply or progress from immigration department. Is anybody else experiencing delays in Australian student visas offshore ?


----------



## sukhbir1984

Hello sir
Today 15 jan 2014 no reply from embassy
Visa applied on 7 oct2013 
Interview from embassy on 24 oct 2013
My course starts from 25 nov 2013
Now I get admission in next intake starts from 23 April 2014
Still no visa


----------



## Abhineupane

Lisan said:


> My timeline:
> 
> Medical : 22nd Nov, 2013
> 
> Documents Dispatched: 28th November, 2013
> 
> Still no response from high commision, my oritentation date is on 29th Jan and my course starts from 3rd Feb, If my visa is not granted within next two weeks than my course will deffer to 2015, because there is no intake in July for my course. I have applied for Diploma leading to Bachelor degree... (TAFE leading to UWS)...


 Hi me also from nepal document dispatched on NOV 15 still no response form AHC really worried which consulatancy u have applied from?


----------



## Lisan

Abhineupane said:


> Hi me also from nepal document dispatched on NOV 15 still no response form AHC really worried which consulatancy u have applied from?


Global reach, What about you??.. M worried too ..


----------



## Time Traveller

HI
I have dispatched my documents for visa on 15th January 2014. My Orientation date is 29th January 2014 and course starts on 3rd February 2014.

To be realistic, I dont think I can attend my orientation and begin my course on time. 
I have been admitted to Master of Commerce - Master of Professional Accounting, which is based on trimesters (rather semesters). I am confused how will my university defer my course. I have so many things to do before leaving. 
Anyone please guide.


----------



## Lisan

Time Traveller said:


> HI
> I have dispatched my documents for visa on 15th January 2014. My Orientation date is 29th January 2014 and course starts on 3rd February 2014.
> 
> To be realistic, I dont think I can attend my orientation and begin my course on time.
> I have been admitted to Master of Commerce - Master of Professional Accounting, which is based on trimesters (rather semesters). I am confused how will my university defer my course. I have so many things to do before leaving.
> Anyone please guide.


 Your course will get deferred to the next intake offered by your Univ. Go through your univ website and check out the next intake( the intake after 3rd Feb) for your course.


----------



## Time Traveller

Thanks for replying...

But the university website shows that third trimester will begin on 18th August 2014. But I have to start from the first. Does that mean if I get visa, I have to wait for a year?


----------



## Lisan

Time Traveller said:


> Thanks for replying...
> 
> But the university website shows that third trimester will begin on 18th August 2014. But I have to start from the first. Does that mean if I get visa, I have to wait for a year?


If they don't have intake for 2014 then yes, your course will get deferred to 2015, like mine. But you still have time, about a week. Lets hope we'll get visa within this week. \m/


----------



## Time Traveller

Is your course also based on trimesters?


----------



## Lisan

Time Traveller said:


> Is your course also based on trimesters?


No its not but my course will get deferred to 2015, if i could not make it at 3rd Feb 2014 , because my institute doesn't have mid year intake i.e. June/July 2014 intake..


----------



## secondmasters

*Applying for second Masters..Please suggest*

Hi,
I am planning to pursue MBA ,July intake, in Australia. 
I have 6 yrs of exp after my bachelors degree and then completed Masters in CS from a US university. 
Worked in US for 6 months and came back to my home country in September '13 due to health reasons. I cannot work for another 2 months due to health issues. This is the only unemployment period in my career after my bachelors.

Will my unemployment of 6 months and second Masters pose any issues for Student Visa grant?

Thank you.


----------



## Time Traveller

I have heard that if there are health related gaps which are short and can be evidenced through proper documentation, there are no issues.

I think in your case, there shall not be any major issue, as the gap is of only 6 months.

But its best to talk to universities directly.
If university lets you in as per SVP (Streamlined Visa Processing), then there is a lower chance that your visa will be refused.

BUT REMEMBER! Not all universities follow same rules. If one refuses you, others might give you admission. So... Try and Be Positive!

Good Luck


----------



## SanSingh

*Any update..?*



yd.pooja said:


> Hello Mr. Northam,
> Finally got a call today from embassy for my interview and it went smooth for about 12 minutes. Hoping everything goes smooth now and than a lot for your help and support.
> 
> Regards
> Pooja





yd.pooja said:


> Hello,
> I lodged my application on 19 august 2013...medicals done on 22 August 2013...Interview from embassy 10th Oct 2013...Still waiting ...Course start date 7th November 2013...


Hi pooja,

Did you get your visa? If yes when..? Please do reply.

Regards,
SanSingh


----------



## brendatrl

*573 bisa*

Hello. This post is really interesting. I hope anyone can help me. I applied to a 573 visa january 22nd,through an education agent under SVP, my orientation date is february 17th and I havent any reply yet =( I dont know what to do since i dont want to lose this orientation and I though that I only have to wait for 14 days for an answer =(


----------



## maxmoon

*student visa with partner*

I have applied for a student visa for australia on 10th Jan,2014 for course of MPA(Feb 24th Intake). My husband is also accompanying me But my 3 year old son will remain here in india with his grand parents till we come back. We had applied for streamline e-visa.The students who had applied along with me on 10th Jan,2014 have got their visa but in my case it shows that its still under process.I am worried.My course starts from 24th feb and i am running short of time.Could you please suggest what should i do?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Maxmoon -

Suggest you contact DIBP and see if they need any further information or documents - going forward, suggest you apply for student visas 3 months in advance - until DIBP gets serious about meeting the projected processing times, it will continue to be highly unpredictable as you've seen.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## in3deep

My visa got delayed caus those clowns at global health wanted me to undergo sputum test for TB just caus my X-ray showed some minor scars

Worse this is the whole process will take 2 months... Even the doctor said he is surprised why I was asked to undergo this since the scar is very mild

As expected initial results from sputum are all negative n waiting for the confirmation after the 2 month ends in mid march

I already had quit from my job since I had to give 1 month notice and now because of this my studies has to be defered for 1 semester n I'm unemployed n having difficulty finding a contract job for 4 months

All I can say is the people at the DIAC are a bunch of cold jabronis


----------



## HHanif

Cedal said:


> Hi Wmanoch,
> 
> Glad you are also from Nepal  Are you applying for Australia Student visa?
> I know it's vacation time but my only concern is my orientation date is on 30th January and I'm afraid if I cannot make it for that..Even the plane tickets are full these days  And I can't just leave within a week...If visa is delayed lets say by the end of January, will university provide me with extension? And i heard maximum visas are being rejected from Nepal under SVP..Is that true? Please help me?? I'm really worried...
> 
> My timeline:
> Medical: 20th November 2013
> Documents Dispatched: 27th November, 2013
> Visa Granted: ????


Hi Cedal,

I have to ask you one thing. since you did your medical before dispatching documents, did you receive a letter to undergo medical when your application was acknowledged?

Or you just received an acknowledgement letter?

I underwent medical before dispatching documents. yet they asked me to undergo medical again. eMedical had already submitted my medical results.


----------



## hasan jan

*my acknowledgement letter problem..*

Dear mark northam
I really need your help, as I applied under sub class 573 and my file has been delivered on 29 October 2013 to adelaide office of Diac but till today (21 February 2014) I did'nt even recieve an acknowledgement letter from Diac. Why I did not recieve an acknowledgement letter besides peoples are getting visas in 3 months (max time) and I didnt even recieve an acknowledgement letter in 4 months so what should I do now its been 4months and I know nothing about my case not even a medical request. Why is it taking too long? so plzzz help me guys.?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Hasan -

Thanks for the note and sorry to hear about the long delay. Unfortunately there are no legal restrictions on how long DIBP can take to process a visa application, but things sure do not seem right in your case. I would suggest you call DIBP to enquire about the status of your application, or email them. The key thing is to engage somebody there who can locate your application and give you some sort of a current status on your application, or even acknowledge that the application was received and is being processed. If you are unable to reach them, and unsuccessful working through your local Embassy or High Commission, then you may want to engage a registered migration agent in Australia to take the matter up locally for you. But one way or another, you need to (and deserve to) know the status of your application. 

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## nepali

*Please help me.......plz*

sir i am from nepal. i applied my student visa on 19th dec 2013 and class was on from 03-02-2014 and i got message from high commission on first week of jan 2014 to do medical so i did my medical on 5th jan 2014. and college extend my course for 2 weeks now that time also gone. now iam not getting any message or visa from Australian high commission,new delhi.. on the website it says your application is under process at Australian high commission.. now college do not have another intake in coming july in 2014 they have only in feb 2015 for another intake.. so i don not want to wait for another year to study.. but college also giving me chance to get enrolled into certificate IV course for july 2014 to DEC. 2014 then i can start my desire course from feb-2015 to till the date. that is the condition? should i need to another 1 year for another intake or i need to study 6 months for any certificate level IV course to fulfill that time of gap. please suggest me. iam really in trouble.. college is saying that they are going to send me full package offer letter and COE ... including certificate III OR IV ,DIPLOMA,BACHELOR.... what should i do next ? please help ....waiting for your kind reply...


----------



## hasan jan

"QUOTE=MarkNortham;352097]Hi Hasan -

Thanks for the note and sorry to hear about the long delay. Unfortunately there are no legal restrictions on how long DIBP can take to process a visa application, but things sure do not seem right in your case. I would suggest you call DIBP to enquire about the status of your application, or email them. The key thing is to engage somebody there who can locate your application and give you some sort of a current status on your application, or even acknowledge that the application was received and is being processed. If you are unable to reach them, and unsuccessful working through your local Embassy or High Commission, then you may want to engage a registered migration agent in Australia to take the matter up locally for you. But one way or another, you need to (and deserve to) know the status of your application.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam[/QUOTE]"

Mark I emailed them many times but diac is not replying so should I call them and can u give me the adelaid diac fone number?


----------



## raj1984

https://www.facebook.com/groups/174717025952589/

Facebook.com > Australian Student Visas


----------



## nepali

*please help*



hasan jan said:


> "QUOTE=MarkNortham;352097]Hi Hasan -
> 
> Thanks for the note and sorry to hear about the long delay. Unfortunately there are no legal restrictions on how long DIBP can take to process a visa application, but things sure do not seem right in your case. I would suggest you call DIBP to enquire about the status of your application, or email them. The key thing is to engage somebody there who can locate your application and give you some sort of a current status on your application, or even acknowledge that the application was received and is being processed. If you are unable to reach them, and unsuccessful working through your local Embassy or High Commission, then you may want to engage a registered migration agent in Australia to take the matter up locally for you. But one way or another, you need to (and deserve to) know the status of your application.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


"

Mark I emailed them many times but diac is not replying so should I call them and can u give me the adelaid diac fone number?[/QUOTE]

hi mark sir i am from nepal. i applied my student visa on 19th dec 2013 and class was on from 03-02-2014 and i got message from high commission on first week of jan 2014 to do medical so i did my medical on 5th jan 2014. and college extend my course for 2 weeks now that time also gone. now iam not getting any message or visa from Australian high commission,new delhi.. on the website it says your application is under process at Australian high commission.. now college do not have another intake in coming july in 2014 they have only in feb 2015 for another intake.. so i don not want to wait for another year to study.. but college also giving me chance to get enrolled into certificate IV course for july 2014 to DEC. 2014 then i can start my desire course from feb-2015 to till the date. that is the condition? should i need to another 1 year for another intake or i need to study 6 months for any certificate level IV course to fulfill that time of gap. please suggest me. iam really in trouble.. college is saying that they are going to send me full package offer letter and COE ... including certificate III OR IV ,DIPLOMA,BACHELOR.... what should i do next ? please help ....waiting for your kind reply...


----------



## aalya

i have applied my file on 7th jan medical on 14th feb. my intake is from today i.e 24feb no visa yet .. if i get my coe issued again then how much time will it take know... apploed under svp from la trobe.... please reply


----------



## Ambershelly69

*Respected Mark.I am From India and Regardfully require your Help*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi YD -
> 
> Unfortunately the processing time on streamlined visas can take far longer than 14 days - the last one we did for a very low risk applicant (Japanese citizen) took almost 6 weeks. DIAC does not promise or commit itself to any particular timeframe, despite the estimates you may read on their website. Additionally, medical checks can be backlogged at the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) which can add days or weeks (in this applicant's case 2 weeks) to the processing time during which the case officer can do nothing but wait for the MOC's report. Also in your case, if both you and your husband will be going, and you're from India, it may be seen as a high risk application in regards to the Genuine Temporary Entrant (GTE) criteria - especially in terms of what motivations and reasons both of you have to return to your home country after your study is complete. While streamlined applications avoid DIAC scrutiny of the financial and English requirements, the GTE requirements still are present - for these we always do a detailed submission outlining the reasons why the client has reasons to return to their home country per GTE policy.
> 
> I don't mean to raise any concerns here, just help you understand some of the processing steps that might be happening here that could delay things.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Sir,
I am Amber From India and I have Applied For BBA in Information System In Victoria University Sydney NSW,My EAP will Start On 23rd June 2014 and My Main Course Will Start On 27th Nov 2014..Sir, I have applied My Higher Education Vise Subclass 573 On 27th March 2014 and My Medical Process was Done beforehand on 7th March,My Visa Is under Streamlined Process.. I have Logged My File On 27th March,Now I am Really worried about how much more time the AHC will Take To Grant Me the Visa,can you please give me any Hint or any ideas about the timeframe taken in my process of Granting Visa.
Your Kindly
Amber Shelly


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Amber -

Very hard to predict these days - streamlined doesn't seem to make much of a difference in processing times, and of course DIBP doesn't truly commit to any particular processing time with any visa so they can take as much time as they want.

With all the stories we're hearing lately about 3+ month processing times, I'd assume 3-4 months and be happy if you are lucky and you get a decision more quickly.

Best,

Mark Northam



Ambershelly69 said:


> Sir,
> I am Amber From India and I have Applied For BBA in Information System In Victoria University Sydney NSW,My EAP will Start On 23rd June 2014 and My Main Course Will Start On 27th Nov 2014..Sir, I have applied My Higher Education Vise Subclass 573 On 27th March 2014 and My Medical Process was Done beforehand on 7th March,My Visa Is under Streamlined Process.. I have Logged My File On 27th March,Now I am Really worried about how much more time the AHC will Take To Grant Me the Visa,can you please give me any Hint or any ideas about the timeframe taken in my process of Granting Visa.
> Your Kindly
> Amber Shelly


----------



## reshmi

Sir,
I have applied student dependent visa(573) on December 5 from India.its 4 months passed.i didn't get any mesg from the department concerned.once my agent asked them for status update,they replied,it s coz of high volume of applications the time will get delayed........I am so much worried,could u please tell me the max time frame taking by the processing of 573 nowadays?


----------



## Ambershelly69

*Respected Mark,*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Amber -
> 
> Very hard to predict these days - streamlined doesn't seem to make much of a difference in processing times, and of course DIBP doesn't truly commit to any particular processing time with any visa so they can take as much time as they want.
> 
> With all the stories we're hearing lately about 3+ month processing times, I'd assume 3-4 months and be happy if you are lucky and you get a decision more quickly.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Mark Sir,
I am want to know that Do i have made a mistake by applying my Visa under Streamlined Process instead of E-visa,I have also heard that E-visa Is very Difficult to get and Indian Student are verified as suspected threat and it is very Difficult to crack Immigration Interview.Is it true ? and Sir,I also want to Know that Is there Much Difference between E-visa and Streamlined Visa or these Both are Same In My Matter,cause I require My Visa Urgently But it is hard to Hear Reviews Of Streamlined Visa Process,So Do You think I Made A mistake and What Can I Do Now..? !! 
Yours Kindly 
Amber Shelly


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Amber -

Great questions. To clarify:

eVisa - a generic term sometimes used to refer to an electronically generated visitor visa such as the eVisitor visa (primarily for Europeaen applicants) and the ETA visa (USA, etc applicants).

Streamlined Visa Program aka "Streamlined application" aka "SVP" - a recent program by DIBP where applicants for selected schools and programs are supposed to get faster processing since the school assumes responsibility for satisfaction of the English and financial requirements. SVP is a function of a school (ie, uni, college, etc) being part of the program, not a country. So if an application for a student visa is a "streamlined application", it means that the application is for one of the schools who has been selected for the SVP program. The applicant could live anywhere in the world.

So to answer your question, whether you apply SVP or not really means whether the school you applied for was part of the SVP or not. Not sure what "eVisa" means in your context - if it means an online application, those are generally better if an applicant is allowed to lodge that way - there are several sets of rules that determine whether an applicant is allowed to lodge online or must lodge a paper application.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Ambershelly69 said:


> Mark Sir,
> I am want to know that Do i have made a mistake by applying my Visa under Streamlined Process instead of E-visa,I have also heard that E-visa Is very Difficult to get and Indian Student are verified as suspected threat and it is very Difficult to crack Immigration Interview.Is it true ? and Sir,I also want to Know that Is there Much Difference between E-visa and Streamlined Visa or these Both are Same In My Matter,cause I require My Visa Urgently But it is hard to Hear Reviews Of Streamlined Visa Process,So Do You think I Made A mistake and What Can I Do Now..? !!
> Yours Kindly
> Amber Shelly


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Reshmi -

We're seeing major backlogs in student visa processing - you can ready about many of them here on the forum. Pretty sad when DIBP doesn't allow you to apply more than 4 months in advance of the start date of a CoE, however then they take more than 4 months to process the application!!

Max time? As long as they want to take. There are no time limits on how long DIBP can take to process student visa applications or most other applications. Wish I had better news for you -

Best,

Mark Northam



reshmi said:


> Sir,
> I have applied student dependent visa(573) on December 5 from India.its 4 months passed.i didn't get any mesg from the department concerned.once my agent asked them for status update,they replied,it s coz of high volume of applications the time will get delayed........I am so much worried,could u please tell me the max time frame taking by the processing of 573 nowadays?


----------



## Ambershelly69

*Mark Sir,Need Your Advice*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Amber -
> 
> Great questions. To clarify:
> 
> eVisa - a generic term sometimes used to refer to an electronically generated visitor visa such as the eVisitor visa (primarily for Europeaen applicants) and the ETA visa (USA, etc applicants).
> 
> Streamlined Visa Program aka "Streamlined application" aka "SVP" - a recent program by DIBP where applicants for selected schools and programs are supposed to get faster processing since the school assumes responsibility for satisfaction of the English and financial requirements. SVP is a function of a school (ie, uni, college, etc) being part of the program, not a country. So if an application for a student visa is a "streamlined application", it means that the application is for one of the schools who has been selected for the SVP program. The applicant could live anywhere in the world.
> 
> So to answer your question, whether you apply SVP or not really means whether the school you applied for was part of the SVP or not. Not sure what "eVisa" means in your context - if it means an online application, those are generally better if an applicant is allowed to lodge that way - there are several sets of rules that determine whether an applicant is allowed to lodge online or must lodge a paper application.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Sir,
As I Have Heard From Many People That E-visa Work Pretty Fast then Streamlined Visa Processing,So I really want to Confirm From You that,Is it true that E-visa Work Much Fast In Process ? and Do It really Requires Lot Of Explanation to be Given by Student at the Time Of Interview ? and Does E-visa Process Involve Risk of refuse in Granting Visa as Compared To Streamlined Visa or Paper Visa ? and Can A Student Apply For E-visa in Subclass 573 ? and What Are the Timelines Of E-visa,Can Give me any Idea or Suggestion cause I have Already Logged a SVP paper Visa Application and What Can I do now,As you Are Highly Experienced in Immigration Activity and Your Suggestions are Always Welcomed By Me
Yours Kindly
Amber Shelly


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Amber -

No such thing as a eVisa student visa. Depending on your country and your location, you can lodge a student visa either online or as a paper application. If you have already lodged your student visa, probably best to wait for a result, as lodging again (in any form) will only mean more waiting -

Best,

Mark Northam



Ambershelly69 said:


> Sir,
> As I Have Heard From Many People That E-visa Work Pretty Fast then Streamlined Visa Processing,So I really want to Confirm From You that,Is it true that E-visa Work Much Fast In Process ? and Do It really Requires Lot Of Explanation to be Given by Student at the Time Of Interview ? and Does E-visa Process Involve Risk of refuse in Granting Visa as Compared To Streamlined Visa or Paper Visa ? and Can A Student Apply For E-visa in Subclass 573 ? and What Are the Timelines Of E-visa,Can Give me any Idea or Suggestion cause I have Already Logged a SVP paper Visa Application and What Can I do now,As you Are Highly Experienced in Immigration Activity and Your Suggestions are Always Welcomed By Me
> Yours Kindly
> Amber Shelly


----------



## HHanif

Dear Mark
I was given a call by the Islamabad Commission and they called me regarding an interview. Now I have applied for SVP so technically I wasnt obliged to provide any financial proof. My understanding was that under SVP financing can be through any means. So when the officer asked how ill be supporting my education I told her my father will be sponsoring me and he will be using the land in his name to do so. I was further asked how much money do I have in my own bank account and whether I have any property in my name. 

Is there anything worrisome in this whole thing?


----------



## gimhan

Hi mark,

I have applied for student visa.i applied 07th of april 2014.but still i didn't get my interview call or visa.what should i do?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Gimhan -

Best to be patient - these are commonly taking 3 to 4 months to process these days.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## gimhan

Hi mark..
Thank you for your reply.today i got an email for medical.and i did my medical.what is the next step.i is the medical last stage of the visa process.if i will pass the medical will they grant a visa defenetly. And i didn't get any call from the embassy.is there any possibility to call me


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Gimhan -

No, medical is not the last step - it's only one of many steps. They may call and interview you, no way to tell for sure, it is based on the level of risk they assign to the application. Best to be patient, and make sure DIBP has your current phone number, address, etc.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## gimhan

Hi mark.
Thank you for advices.everythng depends on my phone call.but i thought this is the last step and i garanteed 99%.


----------



## Time Traveller

*Hey Guys*

I got my visa today after 4 and a half month of my application date.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## nishamk

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Pooja -
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> They don't have a direct phone number, but there's an enquiry form. I'd recommend the fax number as that can get a better response sometimes than an equiry form. FYI the last student visa I did from a higher risk country took over 12 weeks.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark,
I am student to Uni of Melb. Lodged my visa on 24th may 2014. My orientation starts on 21 July, I still haven't heard about my visa. Also medicals done before lodgement.

My education agent has tried sending mails to immi and there has been no reply. It's a evisa from India(chennai)
You have mentioned fax,is better option could u probably tell me the exact fax number in adelaide ,since the site contains the fax number for residents in Australia.

My parents stay in qatar and at present iam herewith them.
Also my parents have got their tourist visa granted from Qatar,in 5 days time,unlike mine.
Can u tell me how long more is it going to take , coz my friends got it in 2-15 days.

Might as well,should I reapply from Qatar visa application center,which will be lodged from the dubai high commission office, which might be a low risky country? 
Iam panicking, pls do replyme.
Btw,is my University, in Svp group??

Regards 
Nisha


----------



## nishamk

yd.pooja said:


> Hello Mr. Northam,
> 
> Sorry to bother you again. I need your help on this now. I have contacted the Aus Embassy in India and they told me that for the online application you need to contact +611300364613 Adelaide office . I tried calling this no. but its not getting through and I am not able to find the email also so that i can get to know about my case. I don;t even know whether I have been allotted a case officer or not. I am going nuts now Almost 50 days still no information.
> 
> Whom do i contact or talk to.
> Any help will be appritiated Mr. Northam.
> 
> Regards,
> Pooja


Hi yd.Pooja

Did u get ur visa?
Have u used any means to track it,please let me know. Like the fax or any mail.
Even I don't knwo if any case officer is allotted for mine.
Regards
Nisha


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Nishamk -

There are different numbers for different processing groups in Adelaide, and it's very possible your application is not being processed in Adelaide. I noticed you used an Education Agent to prepare and lodge a visa application - if they were in Australia, that would actually be illegal. Education Agents lack the training, licencing obligations, and knowledge requirements and testing to do migration work, and in my view it's a huge risk to use them for migration work. Education agents are trained in something different - knowing all about schools, enrolment requirements, figuring out the best school for a person's situation and budget, etc. You wouldn't ask a dental assistant to do heart surgery, and you wouldn't expect a heart surgeon to know about the finer points of cleaning teeth...

For instance, there is no such thing as an "eVisa" student visa - there are several different subclasses of student visa, and in some cases these can be lodged online, and in others they must be paper applications. And from high risk countries like India (in DIBP's opinion that is), dealing with the Genuine Temporary Entrant requirements (GTE) for student visas is a critical issue that can often spell the difference between success and refusal.

Your agent lodged the application - only they can tell you where they lodged it, what the communication has been from DIBP so far, etc, I can do nothing from here other than suggest that since you are paying your agent for the work, you press him/her for answers to your questions since they have taken on a professional responsibility to provide you with this service. That being said, DIBP processing times for student visas are highly unpredictable and some students are finding themselves having to delay their studies because DIBP takes months to process a student visa application. Best thing is for your agent is to determine where the application is being processed and follow up either by phone or otherwise if DIBP is not responding to emails.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



nishamk said:


> Hi Mark,
> I am student to Uni of Melb. Lodged my visa on 24th may 2014. My orientation starts on 21 July, I still haven't heard about my visa. Also medicals done before lodgement.
> 
> My education agent has tried sending mails to immi and there has been no reply. It's a evisa from India(chennai)
> You have mentioned fax,is better option could u probably tell me the exact fax number in adelaide ,since the site contains the fax number for residents in Australia.
> 
> My parents stay in qatar and at present iam herewith them.
> Also my parents have got their tourist visa granted from Qatar,in 5 days time,unlike mine.
> Can u tell me how long more is it going to take , coz my friends got it in 2-15 days.
> 
> Might as well,should I reapply from Qatar visa application center,which will be lodged from the dubai high commission office, which might be a low risky country?
> Iam panicking, pls do replyme.
> Btw,is my University, in Svp group??
> 
> Regards
> Nisha


----------



## nishamk

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Nishamk -
> 
> There are different numbers for different processing groups in Adelaide, and it's very possible your application is not being processed in Adelaide. I noticed you used an Education Agent to prepare and lodge a visa application - if they were in Australia, that would actually be illegal. Education Agents lack the training, licencing obligations, and knowledge requirements and testing to do migration work, and in my view it's a huge risk to use them for migration work. Education agents are trained in something different - knowing all about schools, enrolment requirements, figuring out the best school for a person's situation and budget, etc. You wouldn't ask a dental assistant to do heart surgery, and you wouldn't expect a heart surgeon to know about the finer points of cleaning teeth...
> 
> For instance, there is no such thing as an "eVisa" student visa - there are several different subclasses of student visa, and in some cases these can be lodged online, and in others they must be paper applications. And from high risk countries like India (in DIBP's opinion that is), dealing with the Genuine Temporary Entrant requirements (GTE) for student visas is a critical issue that can often spell the difference between success and refusal.
> 
> Your agent lodged the application - only they can tell you where they lodged it, what the communication has been from DIBP so far, etc, I can do nothing from here other than suggest that since you are paying your agent for the work, you press him/her for answers to your questions since they have taken on a professional responsibility to provide you with this service. That being said, DIBP processing times for student visas are highly unpredictable and some students are finding themselves having to delay their studies because DIBP takes months to process a student visa application. Best thing is for your agent is to determine where the application is being processed and follow up either by phone or otherwise if DIBP is not responding to emails.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark,

I haven't paid the education agent, cash they are working for commission from uni. 
They have lodged for lots of students.
My visa subclass is 573 and all evisa go to adelaide, I made an enquiry in the new Delhi high commission office.

They had provided me with a number, for skilled migrants,in adelaide .

How to track the file is the problem, 
There wouldn't be a chance that where a case officer still not allocated for my file??

Iam panicking if I can make it for my orientation. 
DIBP, has not specified any time limits?

Regards 
Nisha


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Nisha -

DIBP has no time limits at all - it is your agent's job (regardless of how paid) to handle the application and as your appointed representative, DIBP would only talk to you or your agent anyway. It is common for education agents to offer cut-price migration work since they make huge commissions (thousands of dollars) from the Uni's for each semester you attend. In the end, as they say, "you get what you pay for." But it's hard to believe your agent is very experienced with Australian student visas if they don't have the direct contact info to the Adelaide student processing centre - that part doesn't quite add up.

Bottom line: all you can do is wait, or have your appointed agent try and make enquiries, however in most cases even if your agent does get through, most of the time they'll just be told that DIBP is still processing the application and you will be informed whenever that is completed. A very important part, however, is to make sure that DIBP has contact information for your agent (assuming your agent put himself down as your representative for the application) so that any requests for further information or documents are handled properly and promptly by your agent. 

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## arvindchandramouli

*Student VISA under SVP*

Mr Northam

I had applied for a student visa (SVP Subclass 573) on 16th June and got a telephonic interview done on 19th July.

I'd like to know how long it'd take post the interview for a result on the VISA to be given. 
My Course starts on 28th and am freaking out here.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Arvindchandramouli -

Thanks for the note - no way to tell for sure, I'd guess a few weeks or less but that's only a guess.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



arvindchandramouli said:


> Mr Northam
> 
> I had applied for a student visa (SVP Subclass 573) on 16th June and got a telephonic interview done on 19th July.
> 
> I'd like to know how long it'd take post the interview for a result on the VISA to be given.
> My Course starts on 28th and am freaking out here.


----------



## arvindchandramouli

*Visa*

Would the Department consider the starting date for Course. I can see that at least 3 guys who applied after i did got their visas without any such hassles. Its quite discriminating to be honest.



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Arvindchandramouli -
> 
> Thanks for the note - no way to tell for sure, I'd guess a few weeks or less but that's only a guess.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## tayyab22

*interview and visa chances*

Hi mark,
em from pakistan
i applied for svp visa 573 
got my medical and biometrics done on 3rd and 5th june respectively
i recieved an interview call from the australian high commision islamabad on 16july.

i havent heard from them since.
my question being,if i am under svp why so much delay? and is the interview a good or bad thing?
it went on for half hour approx(phone)
and it was like she was filling some form with zero interaction.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Tayyab22 -

Thanks for the note. SVP doesn't reduce application time in many cases, especially for people from high risk countries. My guess is you've got some number of weeks left to go, perhaps between 2 and 8, but that's just a guess.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



tayyab22 said:


> Hi mark,
> em from pakistan
> i applied for svp visa 573
> got my medical and biometrics done on 3rd and 5th june respectively
> i recieved an interview call from the australian high commision islamabad on 16july.
> 
> i havent heard from them since.
> my question being,if i am under svp why so much delay? and is the interview a good or bad thing?
> it went on for half hour approx(phone)
> and it was like she was filling some form with zero interaction.


----------



## usmanashraf

Hi Mark,
My name is Usman and i am from Pakistan. I sent my documents through my agent on 20 June 2014, and i received request for medicals on 1 July 2014. Medical and biometrics were done on 3rd july 2014. My orientation date was 21st jul and classes start from 28 july. Today is 24th july and i still did't got my visa.I have applied for extension from university, but they are not ready to give extension beyond 28 july. The problem is that the university is going to withdraw my preferred course after this session and i cannot defer my admission in same course. I have already missed my orientation week and can't afford to to miss the classes and this session. Please advise me what should i do in this regard.
My course is M.sc Engineering Management (Griffith University).


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Usman -

I would have your agent contact DIBP immediately with this information (seeing as this kind of thing is what you pay your agent for) and see if there is anything that can be done. Given you're from a high risk country, to be blunt, you should have applied long before 20 June - 3 months is not unusual at all for high risk country applications - if your agent did not warn you about this sort of processing time, you may want to reconsider your choice of agent, as his apparent incompetence and lack of knowledge re: typical processing times may have cost you your opportunity to study at that program.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



usmanashraf said:


> Hi Mark,
> My name is Usman and i am from Pakistan. I sent my documents through my agent on 20 June 2014, and i received request for medicals on 1 July 2014. Medical and biometrics were done on 3rd july 2014. My orientation date was 21st jul and classes start from 28 july. Today is 24th july and i still did't got my visa.I have applied for extension from university, but they are not ready to give extension beyond 28 july. The problem is that the university is going to withdraw my preferred course after this session and i cannot defer my admission in same course. I have already missed my orientation week and can't afford to to miss the classes and this session. Please advise me what should i do in this regard.
> My course is M.sc Engineering Management (Griffith University).


----------



## tayyab22

*Interview question*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Tayyab22 -
> 
> Thanks for the note. SVP doesn't reduce application time in many cases, especially for people from high risk countries. My guess is you've got some number of weeks left to go, perhaps between 2 and 8, but that's just a guess.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi mark,
Another thing thats bugging me relating to my interview is that they asked me if i had applied for skilled person visa before and i said NO
But my father had applied for a business visa 457 with me and my family being secondary applicant
So did i answer them correctly as i wasnt the main applicant in that visa?
Pleasee help.
My classes start next monday.
Interview was on 16th june.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Tayyab -

Could be interpreted either way re: the question. If in doubt, I'd email the case officer and tell him that you recall you were "included in an application" some time ago and remember it was a 457 visa, but that's all you remember, etc. Since you weren't doing the applying and weren't the primary applicant, you weren't sure if that meant you were "applying for" or not, but wanted to clarify with them.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



tayyab22 said:


> Hi mark,
> Another thing thats bugging me relating to my interview is that they asked me if i had applied for skilled person visa before and i said NO
> But my father had applied for a business visa 457 with me and my family being secondary applicant
> So did i answer them correctly as i wasnt the main applicant in that visa?
> Pleasee help.
> My classes start next monday.
> Interview was on 16th june.


----------



## tayyab22

Next working day is monday
I cant mail them myself as i have an agent doing that for me and they wont entertain,u think mailing my case officer will help or it'll put more negativity to it?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Tayyab -

No way to tell. Sorry to hear you have such a horrible agent! I wouldn't worry about the agent and would do what you think is right.

Best,

Mark Northam



tayyab22 said:


> Next working day is monday
> I cant mail them myself as i have an agent doing that for me and they wont entertain,u think mailing my case officer will help or it'll put more negativity to it?


----------



## tayyab22

I meant my agent told me that my case officer wont reply me as i have authorised them for the dealings.
Em expecting a decision anyday now as my frnds have started recieving theor visas who applied with me.
If i mail him now,that wudnt b too late right?
I have extension till 4th august.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Tayyab -

That is often correct - if you appoint an agent for an application, you generally have to withdraw that appointment in order for you to communicate directly with DIBP. That's a choice you'll have to make - whether to withdraw the appointment and deal with DIBP yourself, or have your agent do it. 

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## GURI BRAR

Hello Mr. Mark Northam,

I have applied for 573 Subclass under SVP on 08 July 2014. Medical-14 June 2014.My university is Edith Cowan University with Course Master of professional Accounting that started on 28 july 2014 as before I have done Master in business economics after that I worked as Accountants Assistant for 1 n half year.My IELTS score is 6.5. I am married and I have one yr old daughter. My husband will be accompany me during studies. I gone through an Interview for 40 mins on 29 July 2014. It went well I don’t think there was any problem in that. Even I am waiting for extension from university too. Its been 1 week of my classes neither I got my extension nor my application result. 
I am confused about what’s the matter of delay. Secondly will ECU give me extension or Defer me to next semester?? what do you think about it Mr.Mark ? 
Do you think my case is strong or its lacking at some point ???.
As per our knowledge under SVP it takes 14 days for granting VISA, But till been more than that now So we are bit worried 
Any help would be appreciated.
Regards,
Gurpreet Kaur Brar.


----------



## umairtariq

Hello,

I applied for student visa subclass 574 (PhD) on 9th June 2014. I also hold a fully funded scholarship (living allowance + tuition fee). I received an acknowledgement of receipt of my application on 14th June and for medical on 17th June. My medical was submitted electronically on 18th June. On 11th July I was asked by the case officer to submit additional information, form 80, recent CV, MS transcripts and some questions. After couple of weeks time on 28th July again i received an e-mail where again I was asked to submit recent CV, and questions like name of supervisor, thesis details, funding details (Even though on my CoE it is clearly mentioned I hold a fully funded scholarship awarded by the university). My course commencement date was 28th July, however, I can enroll up to 29th August ( Mentioned on CoE). In my case the problem is I can defer the admission but not the scholarship. Have you ever seen a case like mine? I am worried that I might loose my scholarship because of delay of Visa. Has this ever happened to a client of yours? (loosing scholarship due to visa delay) Does DIBP care that a student may loose his scholarship due to their slow process?


----------



## MarkNortham

You might consider writing a letter or email to the case officer politely reminding them of the dates involved and letting them know that you stand to lose your scholarship if the delay goes past whatever appropriate date that is - a letter from the school confirming that xxx is the last day to arrive in order to keep the scholarship would also be helpful. After that, it's up to the case officer.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## RobinCheung1

MarkNortham said:


> You might consider writing a letter or email to the case officer politely reminding them of the dates involved and letting them know that you stand to lose your scholarship if the delay goes past whatever appropriate date that is - a letter from the school confirming that xxx is the last day to arrive in order to keep the scholarship would also be helpful. After that, it's up to the case officer. Hope this helps - Best, Mark Northam


Hi Mark，I got a problem that suffers me a lot.
I studied in Australia from 2007-2011, before I left Australia, I paid all my bills and closed my bank accounts.

However, after several months, when I had already in my country, my roommate in Australia told me that he received some mails about me from the bank. He paid 40-50dollars for one of the payables, but ignored the rest.

I thought I had paid all my bills and closed my bank account without any debt or problem, therefore I don't understand why the bank sent those mails to me and one of them contained payable.

Here is the problem: if I had any bad debt or outstanding payable to the bank, would this affect my immigration application?

I've received some useful advices, but I'd like to hear yours as you are an expert of this^_^


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Robin -

Generally only debts to the Commonwealth of Australia or some public agency (ie, state government, roads/transport, tax office) qualify in terms of those visas that require that the applicant have no debts to the Commonwealth. Private debts (to banks, individuals, companies, etc) generally are not a factor in visa decisions.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



RobinCheung1 said:


> Hi Mark，I got a problem that suffers me a lot.
> I studied in Australia from 2007-2011, before I left Australia, I paid all my bills and closed my bank accounts.
> 
> However, after several months, when I had already in my country, my roommate in Australia told me that he received some mails about me from the bank. He paid 40-50dollars for one of the payables, but ignored the rest.
> 
> I thought I had paid all my bills and closed my bank account without any debt or problem, therefore I don't understand why the bank sent those mails to me and one of them contained payable.
> 
> Here is the problem: if I had any bad debt or outstanding payable to the bank, would this affect my immigration application?
> 
> I've received some useful advices, but I'd like to hear yours as you are an expert of this^_^


----------



## RobinCheung1

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Robin - Generally only debts to the Commonwealth of Australia or some public agency (ie, state government, roads/transport, tax office) qualify in terms of those visas that require that the applicant have no debts to the Commonwealth. Private debts (to banks, individuals, companies, etc) generally are not a factor in visa decisions. Hope this helps - Best, Mark Northam


Thank you soooo much for replying me, this really makes me feel better! And in case of any unforeseen problem, I think I will contact the bank.

Kind regards,
Robin


----------



## yezu

*Aslam-O-aliakum*

Hai Tariq

Ask for extension of scholarship, taking help from your supervisor as well as help from international student office of your university. They will help. Do it immediately as date is approaching. It is possible as some scholarship amount will be lost that's it. How did you apply visa on your own or somebody's help?.

Thanking you


----------



## yezu

umairtariq said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied for student visa subclass 574 (PhD) on 9th June 2014. I also hold a fully funded scholarship (living allowance + tuition fee). I received an acknowledgement of receipt of my application on 14th June and for medical on 17th June. My medical was submitted electronically on 18th June. On 11th July I was asked by the case officer to submit additional information, form 80, recent CV, MS transcripts and some questions. After couple of weeks time on 28th July again i received an e-mail where again I was asked to submit recent CV, and questions like name of supervisor, thesis details, funding details (Even though on my CoE it is clearly mentioned I hold a fully funded scholarship awarded by the university). My course commencement date was 28th July, however, I can enroll up to 29th August ( Mentioned on CoE). In my case the problem is I can defer the admission but not the scholarship. Have you ever seen a case like mine? I am worried that I might loose my scholarship because of delay of Visa. Has this ever happened to a client of yours? (loosing scholarship due to visa delay) Does DIBP care that a student may loose his scholarship due to their slow process?


Hai Tariq

Ask for extension of scholarship, taking help from your supervisor as well as help from international student office of your university. They will help. Do it immediately as date is approaching. It is possible as some scholarship amount will be lost that's it. How did you apply visa on your own or somebody's help?.

Thanking you


----------



## tayyab22

Hi mark,
Wanted to ask u if defer due to visa delay actually delays the visa process?
Coz uni will issue a new coe now in a couple of days.
And also that it will b 3months now in a couple of weeks for my 573 visa.

They dont take more than 3months right?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Tayyab22 -

If you do defer and have an application pending, I'd suggest sending the new CoE to the case officer or place you lodged the visa application and then see what they instruct you to do - they may put your application on hold for some period, they may approve it for the future date, difficult to predict.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



tayyab22 said:


> Hi mark,
> Wanted to ask u if defer due to visa delay actually delays the visa process?
> Coz uni will issue a new coe now in a couple of days.
> And also that it will b 3months now in a couple of weeks for my 573 visa.
> 
> They dont take more than 3months right?


----------



## tayyab22

My case is already deferred as my extension date had passed.
I recieved my acknowledgement on 26MAY
Medical on 3rd june
Got an interview call on 16 july
No response since.

How long can they take now?
Its been ages


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Tayyab22 -

Unfortunately they can take as long as they like - there is no limit under the law for how long DIBP can take to process this type of application.

Wish I had better news -

Best,

Mark Northam



tayyab22 said:


> My case is already deferred as my extension date had passed.
> I recieved my acknowledgement on 26MAY
> Medical on 3rd june
> Got an interview call on 16 july
> No response since.
> 
> How long can they take now?
> Its been ages


----------



## umairtariq

Hello yezu,

Thanks for your reply. I have contacted my supervisor he has agreed to help. I did also email DIBP and asked them about my application process. There was a standard reply from my case officer. However, he told me to wait for up to 25th August and email him again if do not hear from him.

I have one question? Is an application from Pakistan under SVP is really processed as SVP? On DIBP website I see that visa application subclass 574 from Pakistan are assessment level 2. Average time for processing assessment level 2 application is 21 working days. My application has been under processing twice this time. Am I interpreting the information correctly?



yezu said:


> Hai Tariq
> 
> Ask for extension of scholarship, taking help from your supervisor as well as help from international student office of your university. They will help. Do it immediately as date is approaching. It is possible as some scholarship amount will be lost that's it. How did you apply visa on your own or somebody's help?.
> 
> Thanking you


----------



## yezu

*Aslam-O-aliakum*

Hai Tariq,

Nice, you did that to be on safe side. I want to know which email id did you use for correspondence. Who is your case officer?. At Least he is replying, mine he is not replying. Which university you are going to do a PhD study and course can you tell me.

Thanking you,


----------



## umairtariq

Hello yezu,

I am going to university of New South wales for PhD in Computer Science and Engineering. I have applied through an agent. There is a centralized email address from where I was receiving emails for additional information. I sent an email to that address and after two week i received an email. May be my case officer replied because my application was under process for a while.

Did you apply yourself? Did you apply online or paper based application? When did you apply for visa?



yezu said:


> Hai Tariq,
> 
> Nice, you did that to be on safe side. I want to know which email id did you use for correspondence. Who is your case officer?. At Least he is replying, mine he is not replying. Which university you are going to do a PhD study and course can you tell me.
> 
> Thanking you,


----------



## yezu

Hai Tariq,

I applied online on my own, and have offer from UNSW PhD in Chemical Engineering.

Let me know if you have received your visa, because timeframe of offer or to enrol is same. I am hopeful we will meet in the university.

If you have applied through agent, you should have got your visa long back, I don't know why they are taking so much time for PhD's. 

Thanking you,


----------



## siddnfriends

*delay in student Visa*

Hello Sir:
I am Siddhartha from India,this is in regards to a Visa that was filed by my edu consultants IDP New Delhi.Myself along with a colleague had planned to study MBA in Sydney, Australia. The e-visa was filed in SVCSA by my agent on10th July 2014, the medical tests were conducted and were timely uploaded.Although my colleague had undergone medical tests 2 days later still recieved his visa within 15 days and has already started attending the course which started on18th this month.As for me I am still waiting for the same, please help and suggest me. I am afraid my admission would get deferred as the last date by which I can join the uni is 29th Aug.The status of my visa is still "in process" on my immi account.
Regards


----------



## yezu

Hello Umar,

You got your visa, or still it is pending. Can you kindly reply me.


----------



## umairtariq

Hello yezu,

No I have not got my visa till now. A friend of mine for same type of visa received visa grant letter on Thursday last week. Both of us applied on same day medical done and uploaded on same day. He is now in Australia. What about you have you got your visa?



yezu said:


> Hello Umar,
> 
> You got your visa, or still it is pending. Can you kindly reply me.


----------



## yezu

*Aslam-O-alaikum*

Hai Tariq,

Did you contact visa officer as he said to do, if you have not received your visa. Did you apply for extension asking supervisor, if you not do it right now, at least some breathing time.

Mine I am waiting, very poor mechanism of interaction even today for just visa. Lets hope we might get visa as soon as possible.

Any dependents are there with you or the person just received visa.

Thanking you

Regards
Yezu


----------



## yezu

*Hi Tariq*

Hai Tariq,

Did you contact visa officer as he said to do, if you have not received your visa. Did you apply for extension asking supervisor, if you not do it right now, at least some breathing time.

Mine I am waiting, very poor mechanism of interaction even today for just visa. Lets hope we might get visa as soon as possible.

Any dependents are there with you or the person just received visa.

Thanking you

Regards
Yezu


----------



## umairtariq

Hello Yezu,

No my friend had no dependents. Yes, I have contacted my visa officer, however, no reply from his side. I have requested for late enrollment, and my supervisor has supported my late enrollment request.

What about you have you requested for late enrollment?



yezu said:


> Hai Tariq,
> 
> Did you contact visa officer as he said to do, if you have not received your visa. Did you apply for extension asking supervisor, if you not do it right now, at least some breathing time.
> 
> Mine I am waiting, very poor mechanism of interaction even today for just visa. Lets hope we might get visa as soon as possible.
> 
> Any dependents are there with you or the person just received visa.
> 
> Thanking you
> 
> Regards
> Yezu


----------



## yezu

*hi*

Hi Tariq,

I have applied late commencement and have one dependent in my visa application.

Another question I want to ask is your friend got a phone call or interview from his case officer.

What scholarship do you hold and until which date late commencement is approved from UNSW. I think after one has to lose scholarship as well as admission.

Hopefully we will get visa. Try to contact, is agent promptly replying the messages received from case officer. I will let you know if I have received my visa.

Regards
Yezu


----------



## yezu

*Hi*

Hi Tariq

Try to send some letter regarding your PhD situation commencement so that the case officer will know. That there is no deferment of scholarship.

What is the name of your case officer. Kindly let me know.

Regards
Yezu


----------



## umairtariq

Hi Yezu,

Just received my visa. I think my case officer was VH. I hope you receive your visa soon.

Stay in touch, I will see you in university. Send me your emial address.

Regards
Umair Ullah Tariq



yezu said:


> Hi Tariq
> 
> Try to send some letter regarding your PhD situation commencement so that the case officer will know. That there is no deferment of scholarship.
> 
> What is the name of your case officer. Kindly let me know.
> 
> Regards
> Yezu


----------



## yezu

Hi Tariq,

Congrats for patience you have taken for a visa. Congrats anyhow, at last result is important. Did visa officer phoned for an interview?. when you will be leaving to UNSW.

Regards
Yezu


----------



## Zabii

*Visa processing time*

Koi college Sydney
Bachelors buissnes accounting 573
Aknowlegment 22july
Medical 8aug
Still waiting can anyone tell me 
how much time I have to wait.
Or koi college is svp or not 
Or visa processing time for 573 svp or non svp


----------



## usmanashraf

Hi mark.
My name is usman and i am from pakistan,
my time timeline is:
case filed:20 june 2014
medicals:3 july
uni: griffith university
classes started on 28 july and i didn't get my visa so had to defer to next session which is in feb 2015. on 4 aug i received email from my case officer asking for my coe, passport, oshc, cv, academic transcripts and thesis topic for my proposed study and 15-20 question which included name, address, academic record, job experience, what will u do after ur studies in aus, what u did in ur unemployed days, who is funding ur studies etc etc.

now my main problem is that i was enrolled in msc engineering management and course duration was 2 years. Unfortunately my uni has withdrawn all the previous courses and offered a whole lot of new courses which do not include my preferred course (Msc Engg Management). instead they offered Msc Engineering Project Management and its duration is 1.5 years. so i changed my course to msc electronic computer/ electronic energy engineering as i have done bachelors in electrical engg. i wrote new SOP in which i explained my situation and stated the reason of changing course that the new offered course (Msc Engineering Project Management) is not research based like my old course so i am changing my course to the one which includes research/dissertation. i wrote that my aim is same as i want to establish an Engineering Solutions Company when i will come back and i want to help solve my problems my country is facing in form of power shortage with my research. in my previous sop i mentioned same.

i know i have my made my case very complicated so i want your valuable advice regarding this matter that what i am doing is right or wrong and how should i back my statement if i change my course? or should i withdraw my visa case and apply again?


----------



## Hisham Khan

*Need Help To choose 2nd Degree which leads to PR*

I had done Bacholers in Electrical Engg. Then I came to Australia, and now just completing my 1st one year M.Engg (Electrical Engg.) degree from University of Western Sydney (Australia). Now according to immigration rules, I have to do one more 1 year degree to complete 92 weeks of study, to be eligible to apply for Permanent Residency in future. Now I am confused, that Can I do MBA as my 2nd degree to complete 92 weeks of study? Or should I have to complete 2nd degree relating to my 1st M.Engg degree?
As I am confirmed that I can apply for Engineering Management degree or any other Masters in Engineering degree which will lead me further for PR, but the fee of these degrees are too high. So i want to apply for any degree with normal fee, like MBA. But not confirmed that in which course should I apply further.
Please help me. And I someone gone from same situation, please let me know.

Thank You.


----------



## depende

You have to complete the same degree! For example you can study IT postgraduate diploma one year and add one year master degree in IT. If you study 2 different degrees they will not accept for example to apply for the 485 visa because you will need to have work experience before you apply for your skills assessment which you could only gather with a 485 visa. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lahore

Depende, there are two types of visas in subclass 485. Do you think this requirement is same for both graduate work visa and post study work visa? I am thinking the post study work visa doesn't require you to study related courses. Or i am interpreting it wrong?
Here is what is written on DIBP website.

*Post-Study Work stream - for international students who graduate with a higher education degree from an Australian education provider, regardless of their field of study. *

Temporary Graduate visa (subclass 485)


----------



## veomzoom

*gap in education*

Dear and respected forum experts and Sir MARK.

I am in a very big state of cofusion. I have been accepted in university in Australia for Master of professional accounting advanced. got the offer letter, paid fee and now waiting for the eCoE, which will hopefully be received in a week.

The problem is my educational background. I have done Matric (10th) in 2003 and have a year gap. in 2004 I started to teach voluntarily to the afghan refugees residing in Pakistan under the project of UNHCR GTZ BEFARe (Basic education for afghan refugees) and along with education kept teaching till 2007.

in 2006 I completed my intermediate and have again one year gap till the end of 2007.

in this year i kept teaching students but also participated in 3 days workshops for AIDS awareness, Bridging the digital divide and one more.

got certificates and also i have the transfer letter of from one school to other and my teaching voluntary job at a little stipend.

I then completed my 2 years graduation in 2009 but due to low grades, I appeared for improvement in 2010 after 6 months and improved by one division from 3rd to second.

but in 2012 I completed my 2 year master in economics and got two role of honor certificates for obtaining positions and 3CGPA out of 4.

Now i need your help. how to justify the gap in my education as i was voluntarily teaching alongwith my education.

Do you think the visa officer will be satisfied?

is working along education (Especially teaching) a positive point, and especially just after matric?

my grades in matric and intermediate are very low.

do you think this can lead to rejection?

please advise some tips for me. how can i please satisfy the case officer as i am a genuine student.

Thank you so much in advance.

Your's sincerely


----------



## Lahore

The grades in Matric and Intermediate do not matter to DIBP. It is a concern for University and you have got an offer already. So, don't worry about that.

About the gaps, i would recommend filing employment letters for all those jobs as part of your application, they would cover all the gaps you have. You will have to mention in your visa application about these gaps and what you did during this time. If you are applying through consultants, i would recommend hiring a really good one. They will help you in filing the visa application.

A good percentage of Pakistani students are getting interview calls these days. I would recommend preparing for all the possible questions they may ask you. Also, spend extra time on your SoP. You can explain all the gaps in detail there.


----------



## Lahore

Btw, only the time between your studies qualifies as a GAP. So, if you did a 2 years graduation during 2008-2009. I would say, the year 2007 qualifies as a gap as you completed your intermediate in 2006.


----------



## veomzoom

Lahore said:


> The grades in Matric and Intermediate do not matter to DIBP. It is a concern for University and you have got an offer already. So, don't worry about that.
> 
> About the gaps, i would recommend filing employment letters for all those jobs as part of your application, they would cover all the gaps you have. You will have to mention in your visa application about these gaps and what you did during this time. If you are applying through consultants, i would recommend hiring a really good one. They will help you in filing the visa application.
> 
> A good percentage of Pakistani students are getting interview calls these days. I would recommend preparing for all the possible questions they may ask you. Also, spend extra time on your SoP. You can explain all the gaps in detail there.


Thank you for the reply Lahore, Your suggestions mean alot to me.
What confuses me is the work alongwith education although I have been working in a field related to my area of study. yes you are right I completed intermediate in 2006 but in 2007 i kept continuing with the job of teaching for the whole year which i joined in 2004 and in 2007 i participated in different programs and workshops. please note that the intermediate and graduation which i have done were as a private candidate.

Onething more, if you could please help!
Can I speak against the education system we have here in Pakistan in SOP?

Why am i going there to study has different reasons which i hope you know.

We don't have the same education system here in Pakistan.. half of the people over here just run after marks or teachers just only pass their time and fulfil the formalities. We are lacking practical implementation of the knowledge and mostly rely in theories. Its a harsh fact!

If I am a genuine student I would write clearly against the education system. but do you think it can have a bad impression in my mind of visa officer and may think that I only want to run out of this system?


----------



## Lahore

Do not go into too much details. Make sure you do not end up writing a really lengthy SoP. Just mention about things like why did you decide to study in Australia? Why not Pakistan? How this degree will help you in securing a job in Pakistan? Write something about the jobs you have done. Why did you choose this course? These are some major points you can cover in your SoP. The thing is you have to satisfy the case officer that you are a genuine student and you want to do it without getting an interview call. If your SoP and application are strong, you may not even get an interview call.

It doesn't matter if you were working while studying privately. You can mention this in your SoP, it wouldn't matter much. Alot of people do offshore degrees, i am sure they got no problem in getting a visa. Just be real about it and you will be fine.


----------



## veomzoom

Lahore said:


> Do not go into too much details. Make sure you do not end up writing a really lengthy SoP. Just mention about things like why did you decide to study in Australia? Why not Pakistan? How this degree will help you in securing a job in Pakistan? Write something about the jobs you have done. Why did you choose this course? These are some major points you can cover in your SoP. The thing is you have to satisfy the case officer that you are a genuine student and you want to do it without getting an interview call. If your SoP and application are strong, you may not even get an interview call.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you were working while studying privately. You can mention this in your SoP, it wouldn't matter much. Alot of people do offshore degrees, i am sure they got no problem in getting a visa. Just be real about it and you will be fine.


Thank you bro, I am grateful to you. Would love to talk to you and get your help in writing SOP. how may I contact you?


----------



## Jojipk

Hello there all. I have submitted my 573 SVP case for Australia and one thing that I am really worried about is that in the 157A Application form question 49, which is that is there any other additional information you would like us to take into consideration, I by mistake of my consultant answered no. I have attached additional information such as law firm deceleration and land property documents and such. If answered no, then it is written on the form That a decision will be made solely on the information you provided in this application. I have applied a lot of suuporting documents, so will they not be taken into consideration? I'm worried and it'll be helpful if someone helps me out here. Although nothing can be done now. Thanks, anyone help me out here


----------



## Lahore

The property documents will be considered as part of your financials, along with other financials you have shown. So, i wouldn't worry about that. I am still not sure what you mean by Law firm declaration? If you mean the financial support affidavit, then that is also the part of your financials.


----------



## Jojipk

Lahore said:


> The property documents will be considered as part of your financials, along with other financials you have shown. So, i wouldn't worry about that. I am still not sure what you mean by Law firm declaration? If you mean the financial support affidavit, then that is also the part of your financials.


Law firm declaration that my property which is an agricultural land is looked after by my father and such documents regarding the profit from the produce of the land. It's a supporting document only aside from fixed deposits and financial support affidavits and ext. I was worried about the answer which I have to question number 49. Thanks for helping though, I have applied through AUSPAK.


----------



## Lahore

That's fine. These are all financial documents confirming the finances you have to support your educational and living expenses. If you have attached them with your application, they will be considered. No worries!


----------



## Jojipk

Lahore said:


> That's fine. These are all financial documents confirming the finances you have to support your educational and living expenses. If you have attached them with your application, they will be considered. No worries!


Alright, thanks a heap brother.


----------



## Sana.

Hi Everyone!

I am very new to the whole Australian student visa research and will appreciate if any one of you can answer my queries. 

My situation is that my husband is planning to take admission in one of the universities for Masters. I believe it makes him eligible for sub class 573 visa. I intend to apply as his dependent and accompany him. The few questions I have are :

1) What is the streamlined visa processing ? Are we (people from a high risk country i.e. Pakistan) eligible for it? How is it different from a regular visa?

2) The finances : I understand that we require to show the fee for the entire course as well the living expenses for two people for the length of the course. This makes it roughly AUD 50,000 - 60,000. MY question is, can we show a part of this available in our account i.e. AUD 15,000-20,000 and then give sponsorship letters from our blood relatives (brother or father) stating they will be covering the rest of the expenses?
3) If we do have to show the entire amount in our bank account only, how long the amount should have a history of? Is there a condition of maintaining it for at least 3 months or so? 

4) We plan to pay the first semester fee in the beginning. Is there a condition to pay for at least one year before you apply? One of the consultants I spoke to mentioned that we may even have to pay the entire course fee! This sounded a bit too unrealistic to me as not many people will have AUD 50,000 or more to pay right away.


I will appreciate any answers to make things a little more clear to me before we start the whole process! We intend to be there by july's intake! 

TIA,
Sana


----------



## Lahore

You can read about the SVP on the DIBP website. Here is the link: Streamlined visa processing arrangements

In the above link, you can see the list of Universities that are currently offering SVP. It is available to everybody getting admission in those education providers, regardless of applicants nationality.

You can show your own finances as well as your sponsors finance. That shouldn't be a problem. Just attach all the financial documents including financial support affidavit with your application. I haven't read anything about this requirement of having funds in your account for certain period, but most consultants suggest that it should cover 3-4 months period.

In order to get your eCoE, you will have to pay your first semester's fee. So, it is be something you have pay in start. Normally, the universities just ask for 1st semester fee. Keep in mind, the living expenses for an year are expected to be around AUD 18,000. Multiply it by 2 in your case. So, make sure you show enough funds in your application.


----------



## Nagraju

*573 visa delayed and course deferred*


Hello all

I am in critical position please give me reply or all advises and answers are acceptable

Applied visa on: 22/10/2014 with my Dependent 
medicals done before lodge visa

I took ELICOS and main course. Elicos last date 10/11/2014 but unfortunately I did not get visa till now. university differed ELICOS and Main course. Giving new ELICOS COE with start date March 2015 and Main course COE start date with July 2015. So If I Continue my Visa application with New COE's.

When can I expect my Visa?? Will High commission keep my file hold?
if they keep hold when will reopen my file issue my visa??

Maximum How long before course start date High commission will give visa?

Please any one give me suggestions and answers all to be accepted?


----------



## Lahore

Never a good idea to apply 18 days before your course commencement date. Especially when you are applying from an assessment level 3 country. You should defer your course to March intake and get a new CoE for that session. If you are all cleared to get a visa, DIBP will ask for a new CoE. According to DIBP website, the processing time for assessment level 3 countries is around 3 months. So, this could take days or even weeks.


----------



## Jojipk

I have one question. I'm from pakistan Lahore, had my medical done on 13th. Any idea when will there be an interview call and when will the embassy start its bank verification and internship verification? Svp 573 case.


----------



## Jojipk

My classes started on 27th of October. I can appear till 24th November, But didn't get any further extension or deferment done yet, WASNT asked for either. Applied through AUSPAK Lahore.


----------



## Lahore

Jojipk said:


> I have one question. I'm from pakistan Lahore, had my medical done on 13th. Any idea when will there be an interview call and when will the embassy start its bank verification and internship verification? Svp 573 case.


There is no fixed time for interview. It entirely depends on your case officer. If he decides to go for an interview, you will receive a call from Australian High Commission in Islamabad. Like i said, not everybody gets an interview call. But you should be prepared in case they decide to give you a call. You should know everything about your finances, the course contents and the visa conditions.


----------



## Nagraju

hello all

I applied on 27th october till now I did not get any mail. How may I contact my Case officer? I think my file is not allocated to anyone. When they will allocate my file and how I will know about my case officer details?????

Please reply me...


----------



## Jojipk

I got my visa today! Allah shukar. Ack 4 nov. Medical 13th and grant 20th.


----------



## Lahore

It is quite rare to get a visa in 15 days from a high risk country. Congratulations.


----------



## Jojipk

I'm surprised myself  . Confirmed it at vevo. alhamdulillah


----------



## Bassim

Good morning everybody.
Hello Mr. MarkNortham, 
Hello everybody,

I have a couple of questions and I hope that you can help me out.
First, I am from a third world country, Middle East, Jordan and I expect to receive my eCoE within next week.
In addition, I will study M.Sc in Electrical Eng. at SVP university, University of Southern Queensland, and I am using IDP as my agent.

My first question, when applying for student visa, does they consider your immigration history? as I got a schengen business visa for 15 days through Swiss embassy.

My second question, the university checked my financial and language requirements and based on that they will issue my eCoE, does the immigration department checks my financial requirements again? or they will consider the university's check is enough.

Thank you and I will appreciate any help you can provide.


----------



## victor55

Dear Mr. MarkNortham,
Please could you help me on this question..i have applied for student visa subclass 573 svp,its now 3weeks without any response unlike other applicants from my country that got theirs under 21days.i went through the embassy website and discovered some reasons why they could delay an applicant visa application.my question is this,,,can the change of name and change of DOB,indicate any negative interpretation on an applicant character?because,in my application i told the embassy that i have once used wrong date of birth and different surname.i attached documents to support the changes....i m worried if this could be the reason for delay...I havent been involve in any criminality or have any criminal case or bad record in the past and in the present.thanks for your anticipated prompt response...


----------



## tarakrindani

Hi Mr Northam. I am an Indian but applied from Muscat, Oman for Student Visa subclass 573. I had applied for visa on 14th Dec 2014. Though my course starts from March I am a bit scared cause I have yet not received any calls and neither am I able to see any developments while checking the status from where I had applied for the visa. So can you tell me how long will it take for the call or what should I do or am i panicking too much too soon? Or is it that maybe they wont call for an interview and might straightaway reject or grant the visa?
Please help me out in this matter.
Thanks in advance
Tarak


----------



## zarak1991

Time Traveller said:


> I got my visa today after 4 and a half month of my application date.
> 
> Thanks for your support.


helo bro , how are u doing , can u tell us how much time it took for granting u visa , i have applied for 573 visa and it has been 3 months and 2 weeks and i havnt recieved any answr ,,, medical was done


----------



## student1

Wow
It seems no body is facing any more delay....great job DIBP 

Any 574 PhD student from Pakistan facing visa delay?


----------



## samiullah

I had applied for visa on 7th april 2015. Though my course starts from 27th april I am bit scared 

subclass:573
diploma of project managment 
svp college


----------



## jaspals

I have also applied for 574 visa in first week of march
Till date i havn,t heard anything from AHC
Vfs says application under process
Dont know how much time they are going to take for processing the visa


----------



## samiullah

jaspals said:


> I have also applied for 574 visa in first week of march
> Till date i havn,t heard anything from AHC
> Vfs says application under process
> Dont know how much time they are going to take for processing the visa


this AHC guys are tking too much time idk y my friend got visa in 3 days


----------



## anonymous_8

don't worry guys,
I hv applied since first week of jan and still waiting for visa outclme.It's been around 4mnths approx now that i am still waiting for AHC to revet something.


----------



## jaspals

anonymous_8 said:


> don't worry guys,
> I hv applied since first week of jan and still waiting for visa outclme.It's been around 4mnths approx now that i am still waiting for AHC to revet something.


Hi
When does your course start 
And whts your visa category


----------



## anonymous_8

jaspals said:


> Hi
> When does your course start
> And whts your visa category


I applied for feb intake for masters under 573 visa(SVP) subclass in jan,2015.Later on i had to get my course deferred to July intake due to no visa outcome.And since then I am just waiting patiently wid no other choice.My husband has applied with me under spouse visa category.
If SVP is taking so much of time then i wonder for how much time does a student widout SVP category must wait ....


----------



## jaspals

anonymous_8 said:


> I applied for feb intake for masters under 573 visa(SVP) subclass in jan,2015.Later on i had to get my course deferred to July intake due to no visa outcome.And since then I am just waiting patiently wid no other choice.My husband has applied with me under spouse visa category.
> If SVP is taking so much of time then i wonder for how much time does a student widout SVP category must wait ....


Ok best of luck lets see what happens next
please post here if you get some good news


----------



## Beanne_4M

Hope u could help us out with our worries. My consultant had lodged our student visa application (married couple) in Australian embassy on 6th March and my school intake will be on the 4th May but we hvent got any news yet until now. The case officer asked for additional info on the form regarding our children and this was furnished abt 3 weeks ago. Other than that, the case officer never asked for additonal documents. My husband and I cant stop worrying now cos we hve friends who got their visa faster. It has already been 8 weeks since the time it was lodged. What can be the possible reason for the delay?


----------



## akt2011

Guys,
Got my visa grant finally. Applied on march 5th under svp subclass 573.

Keep your fingers crosses. AHC is taking a ridiculous amount of time, didnt face such delays when i filed for UK student visa earlier and got granted in 3 working days. 

Keep looking out for your visas guys. It should be round the corner.

Good luck.


----------



## jaspals

akt2011 said:


> Guys,
> Got my visa grant finally. Applied on march 5th under svp subclass 573.
> 
> Keep your fingers crosses. AHC is taking a ridiculous amount of time, didnt face such delays when i filed for UK student visa earlier and got granted in 3 working days.
> 
> Keep looking out for your visas guys. It should be round the corner.
> 
> Good luck.


Hey congratulations

Best of luck for ur future ahead
Did u got any interview call

I have also applied for visa on thr same date

Thanks


----------



## samiullah

akt2011 said:


> Guys,
> Got my visa grant finally. Applied on march 5th under svp subclass 573.
> 
> Keep your fingers crosses. AHC is taking a ridiculous amount of time, didnt face such delays when i filed for UK student visa earlier and got granted in 3 working days.
> 
> Keep looking out for your visas guys. It should be round the corner.
> 
> Good luck.


 congo mate
did you got any interview call 
your timeline plz


----------



## akt2011

thanks

No interview call, just done my medicals 3-4 days back and "pop" visa was in my inbox 2 days back; pretty quick, isnt it? But these guys took a hell lot of time to pick up the file and i already deferred my course until july. My course started on april 20th. These guys need to work quickly. Come on australia, you are delaying every single student's visa (at least the ones i know) which isnt a good thing. Once other countries like The UK can do it, why cant you?


----------



## anonymous_8

akt2011 said:


> Guys,
> Got my visa grant finally. Applied on march 5th under svp subclass 573.
> 
> Keep your fingers crosses. AHC is taking a ridiculous amount of time, didnt face such delays when i filed for UK student visa earlier and got granted in 3 working days.
> 
> Keep looking out for your visas guys. It should be round the corner.
> 
> Good luck.


hey akt2011,
Its a great news from ur side.Congratulations.
I dnt know wat is happening wid our file.it has been 4mnths n still no revert frm embassy nor they revert to reminders being sent regularly by our agent.It's very disappointing.


----------



## akt2011

hi anonymous

Thanks

I guess your visa is delayed since you applied as a couple. Even i wanted to apply at first along with my spouse and kids but then i was advised against it as ahc would take a really really long time to decide such cases and you would end up losing a great amount of time. Hence applied as single applicant and got granted bit faster. I would be applying for family again after one month as advised by marn agents. Dependents applications take 5-6 months so you should be mentally prepared for that long for your visa to be granted irrespective of when your course starts. DIBP doesnt consider course start date as an emergency so they can take their own sweet time to do things. What their website says about processing time is utter rubbish. There is nothing like SVP for india. India is AL3 no matter If you have a COE or not. Anyways keep your fingers crossed and dont lose hope. Things will be better soon!


----------



## akt2011

Guys

This student visa delay scenario is going on since years and many students have lost a considerable amount of time just because AHC is not up to mark with their visa grants (wrt processing times on DIBP website). I was not knowing it when i first wanted to apply to an Australian uni. Of late i realised it, so guys if any of your friends really want to study in Australia, please explain to them how long they might have to wait so that they dont fall in trouble. They could be better off applying to british, US or canadian universities who really understands the importance of time and what impact time loss could have on a person's life. Sorry to say this but i really feel students should stop applying to Australian unis as its a kind of harrasment what we have to go through (keeping our jobs and stuff on hold) while waiting for them to give us a decision and the harrasment reaches its peak when a file is refused after such a long wait. Sorry guys but this is what i feel. I wouldnt personally encourage a relative of mine to apply to an Australian uni.


----------



## jaspals

akt2011 said:


> Guys
> 
> This student visa delay scenario is going on since years and many students have lost a considerable amount of time just because AHC is not up to mark with their visa grants (wrt processing times on DIBP website). I was not knowing it when i first wanted to apply to an Australian uni. Of late i realised it, so guys if any of your friends really want to study in Australia, please explain to them how long they might have to wait so that they dont fall in trouble. They could be better off applying to british, US or canadian universities who really understands the importance of time and what impact time loss could have on a person's life. Sorry to say this but i really feel students should stop applying to Australian unis as its a kind of harrasment what we have to go through (keeping our jobs and stuff on hold) while waiting for them to give us a decision and the harrasment reaches its peak when a file is refused after such a long wait. Sorry guys but this is what i feel. I wouldnt personally encourage a relative of mine to apply to an Australian uni.


Hi
Thats a good advice 
i am a single applicant and my visa category is 574 
Its considered in AL 1 even without SVP
Still AHC taking that much time 
I dont know what to do
I'm really worried now
My course stars 1 july
I have heard they grant visa just a few days before course starts 
Is it true


----------



## akt2011

jaspals said:


> Hi
> Thats a good advice
> i am a single applicant and my visa category is 574
> Its considered in AL 1 even without SVP
> Still AHC taking that much time
> I dont know what to do
> I'm really worried now
> My course stars 1 july
> I have heard they grant visa just a few days before course starts
> Is it true


Hi there,

I guess no matter which subclass you fall under, india as a high risk country falls under AL3 and that is the usual song AHC sings when you ring them up for updates. Its good if i am wrong in your case. Kindly ring up AHC and crosscheck about your AL; that should sort it out for you. I deferred my course until july and still got my grant well ahead of time with the new COE, so your last statement may or may not be true. I feel it depends on when they pick up your file and once its picked, further how complex your case is. If docs are straightforward and answer all questions that pop up in your CO's mind, then you are through, else you could hang in there for a while until your CO finally decides to do away with your file.

Best of luck and keep praying.

Cheers


----------



## A.Naji

akt2011 said:


> Guys
> 
> This student visa delay scenario is going on since years and many students have lost a considerable amount of time just because AHC is not up to mark with their visa grants (wrt processing times on DIBP website). I was not knowing it when i first wanted to apply to an Australian uni. Of late i realised it, so guys if any of your friends really want to study in Australia, please explain to them how long they might have to wait so that they dont fall in trouble. They could be better off applying to british, US or canadian universities who really understands the importance of time and what impact time loss could have on a person's life. Sorry to say this but i really feel students should stop applying to Australian unis as its a kind of harrasment what we have to go through (keeping our jobs and stuff on hold) while waiting for them to give us a decision and the harrasment reaches its peak when a file is refused after such a long wait. Sorry guys but this is what i feel. I wouldnt personally encourage a relative of mine to apply to an Australian uni.


*
This.*
If there is anything I learned from my experience, it is this piece of valuable advice -- exactly as I would quote it. If I only knew the average timings on the DIPB site weren't rubbish, if I only knew how inconsiderable this process is...I would have never wished to try for it in the first place. Waiting for 8 months is no joke, I'm even ready to call my prospect doomed and simply give up. Knowing how my vision of the process contradicts reality, I will never ever want to advice any friend, family member, or any High Risk passport bearer to ever try and seek studies over there...

We can never blame them on how they operate within their border, but for god sake just make it clear. There is no transparency in the process; the lack of communication also doesn't help...


----------



## AusIndo

A.Naji said:


> ...We can never blame them on how they operate within their border, but for god sake just make it clear. There is no transparency in the process; the lack of communication also doesn't help...


A.Naji

Yes, the Department needs to be more consistent, communicative and transparent in their dealings with peoples' cases.

I guess for everyone is not really the waiting that frustrates them but is the unknown - no communication at all and the inconsistency where applications are being dealt with I dare say randomly!

How are you going with your student visa? Still no news?


----------



## jaspals

How to contact AHC regarding visa status
What's their phone numbers?

Its been 2 months since i lodged my applicaton..... no response.

Vfs status says application under process
Can anybody write here Wht are the different status messages during the whole visa process right from applying for visa to visa grant


----------



## samiullah

hey mate

have you submitted your deferred COE?
they askd you or not ?
you deferred your crs bfr CO request ?


----------



## jaspals

Hey if u r asking me then my course is starting in july and there is no need to submit a deffered Coe for time being


----------



## samiullah

akt2011 said:


> thanks
> 
> No interview call, just done my medicals 3-4 days back and "pop" visa was in my inbox 2 days back; pretty quick, isnt it? But these guys took a hell lot of time to pick up the file and i already deferred my course until july. My course started on april 20th. These guys need to work quickly. Come on australia, you are delaying every single student's visa (at least the ones i know) which isnt a good thing. Once other countries like The UK can do it, why cant you?


hey mate

have you submitted your deferred COE?
they askd you or not ?
you deferred your crs bfr CO request ?


----------



## Dil

HI, 
I have applied for 573 subclass on 13/04/2015 for July intake and I also sent my medical with the application, it's been a month I haven't heard anything from the immigration. other guy who applied with me has got his visa after 18 day s ...I ask my agent he said be ready for an interview call they must have found some concerns in your application..I'm worried how long would this take and when I can expect an interview call? please advice anyone?


----------



## samiullah

Dil said:


> HI,
> I have applied for 573 subclass on 13/04/2015 for July intake and I also sent my medical with the application, it's been a month I haven't heard anything from the immigration. other guy who applied with me has got his visa after 18 day s ...I ask my agent he said be ready for an interview call they must have found some concerns in your application..I'm worried how long would this take and when I can expect an interview call? please advice anyone?


i filed on 9/04/2015 no news till now

you applied for masters or diploma course?


----------



## Dil

Bachelors degree..3years..


----------



## Dil

samiullah said:


> Dil said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI,
> I have applied for 573 subclass on 13/04/2015 for July intake and I also sent my medical with the application, it's been a month I haven't heard anything from the immigration. other guy who applied with me has got his visa after 18 day s ...I ask my agent he said be ready for an interview call they must have found some concerns in your application..I'm worried how long would this take and when I can expect an interview call? please advice anyone?[/QUOT
> 
> i filed on 9/04/2015 no news till now
> 
> you applied for masters or diploma course?
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> I applied for bachelors degree... 3years
Click to expand...


----------



## samiullah

Dil said:


> samiullah said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> I applied for bachelors degree... 3years
> 
> 
> 
> AND YOUR friend who got visa hez also same ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dil

samiullah said:


> Dil said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND YOUR friend who got visa hez also same ?
> 
> 
> 
> yup, he is in the same course..
Click to expand...


----------



## Dil

akt2011 said:


> Guys,
> Got my visa grant finally. Applied on march 5th under svp subclass 573.
> 
> Keep your fingers crosses. AHC is taking a ridiculous amount of time, didnt face such delays when i filed for UK student visa earlier and got granted in 3 working days.
> 
> Keep looking out for your visas guys. It should be round the corner.
> 
> Good luck.


hi bro, how long did it take you to get visa?


----------



## Shahzad12

Hey. I have been following this forum since quite a while now. I have a query and if any one can actually help me out, I shall be really grateful. 

Basically, I applied under SVP visa class 573 on 21st April and after acknowledgement I got done with my medical on 12th May. Can any one give me a idea on when will I possibly be getting my grant letter? My Finances shown are much more than required, my SOP is perfect as far as I think. 

A little issue is concerning me as far as medical is concerned because they asked me to give my medical Chest xray twice from a different angle while some other applicants were asked to go in the first go only and I was asked to stay there for the second xray as the first did not meet the requirements. I am really scared if this thing is actually bad and concerning? Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Maggie-May24

I've read that 573 visas can take 3-4 months for processing now due to high volume of applications. All you can do now is wait for a decision on your application. Regarding the x-ray, I would guess it was the quality of the x-ray image vs. a medical issue.


----------



## Shahzad12

Maggie-May24 said:


> I've read that 573 visas can take 3-4 months for processing now due to high volume of applications. All you can do now is wait for a decision on your application. Regarding the x-ray, I would guess it was the quality of the x-ray image vs. a medical issue.


Thank you for your help. I appreciate it. 
I even called my consultant and asked him whether the xray thing can be another issue for me but he said they actually might have incurred some issue when taking your xray for the first time and that I shouldnt be worried about this at all. I hope hes not being positive just for the sake of it.


----------



## Shahzad12

Oh and one more thing, the guy at the medical clinic even said that this maybe because I am a chain smoker and that they had to be sure if there is any abnormality.


----------



## jaspals

Hi friends 
I got my visa granted yesterday
It took 55 days


----------



## samiullah

jaspals said:


> Hi friends
> I got my visa granted yesterday
> It took 55 days


hey mate congrats

post your timeline

course:
visa subclass
uni/college


----------



## samiullah

Alhamdulillah guys got my visa grant


----------



## FarhanFayaz

samiullah said:


> Alhamdulillah guys got my visa grant


Congratulation buddy. what is your timeline ?


----------



## bhagwnt

*delay in student visa under svp*

Hello frnds
I have lodged my study visa application on 4/03/2015 till date its showing file under process at AHC a very long wait it is hope for a good answer


----------



## bhagwnt

Hello friends,
got my visa today after a long wait of abt 4 months


----------



## Tkhan1

Hey Friends, Hope you all are doing well. I had a query and I would be extremely grateful if you guys can help me out on this one.

I have applied under SVP visa class 573, I lodged my application on 1st May and got done with medical on 12th may. It’s been more than 2 months and I’ve received no response on my application. My question is regarding my SOP.

Basically I had written an SOP which was intended for University of Melbourne for the Masters of Business Information Systems Program. 
This SOP was submitted to two universities - Univ of Melbourne & Australian National Univ. I opted to go to ANU as its offer came earlier. 

Now this same SOP is submitted for the Visa Application, but I am really worried now because the subjects stated of Masters of Business Information Systems program in the SOP are those of Uni of Melbourne and not Australian National University.

Before lodging my application I had asked my agent to make the change, but he advised me not to and he said; more or less they can be understood in a general sense. 

I’m really worried now and need your advice in this, can this become the basis or raise the possibility of my visa being rejected? I would be really really grateful if you can advice me on this..


----------



## a.Afridi

Tkhan1 said:


> Hey Friends, Hope you all are doing well. I had a query and I would be extremely grateful if you guys can help me out on this one.
> 
> I have applied under SVP visa class 573, I lodged my application on 1st May and got done with medical on 12th may. It's been more than 2 months and I've received no response on my application. My question is regarding my SOP.
> 
> Basically I had written an SOP which was intended for University of Melbourne for the Masters of Business Information Systems Program.
> This SOP was submitted to two universities - Univ of Melbourne & Australian National Univ. I opted to go to ANU as its offer came earlier.
> 
> Now this same SOP is submitted for the Visa Application, but I am really worried now because the subjects stated of Masters of Business Information Systems program in the SOP are those of Uni of Melbourne and not Australian National University.
> 
> Before lodging my application I had asked my agent to make the change, but he advised me not to and he said; more or less they can be understood in a general sense.
> 
> I'm really worried now and need your advice in this, can this become the basis or raise the possibility of my visa being rejected? I would be really really grateful if you can advice me on this..


I dont think you should be worried about merely referencing errors, it good to avoid it but that cannot be the decision point for a visa officer. 
Now, from what I have heard is that visa authority / officer is interested to know what plan does one has AFTER their education / course. If an SOP does not clearly highlight strong reasons on why would you come back, it would be treated as a negative, and "could" result in rejection.

While, this point would not make much difference for a university assessing the application, thus, submitting the same SOP (Visa & University) could let to problems.

Having said that, it is very troubling to see application, such as yours, for even University of Melbourne having being delayed for such a long while.


----------



## Tkhan1

Thank you so much for your advice, I really appreciate that.
However, for further clarity with regards to what you have said, "submitting the same SOP (Visa & University) could let to problems". How exactly does this apply?

Aren't we by default suppose to send the same SOP to visa office that we send to the university - after all from what I know students only write a single SOP. Or were we suppose to send different ones.?


----------



## Becky26

Post deleted


----------



## ankeith

*paper application under SVP 573*

hi everyone,

Is it normal not to receive medical request from DIBP 6 weeks after lodging the application? I applied for 573 SVP paper application from Beijing China. I see on this forum as if everyone gets medical few weeks or even days after applying.

thanks


----------



## malik1

Hello sir, i want to discuss for my study plan in Australia, already i have received refusal from Department of immigration and border protection australia. Now i want to re-apply, plz suggest me


----------



## AusIndo

malik1 said:


> Hello sir, i want to discuss for my study plan in Australia, already i have received refusal from Department of immigration and border protection australia. Now i want to re-apply, plz suggest me


What was the reason for refusal?


----------



## malik1

Sir plz Tell me your email address, i send you the refusal letter.
Thank you.


----------



## AusIndo

malik1 said:


> Sir plz Tell me your email address, i send you the refusal letter. Thank you.


No thank you. I don't need the letter, I need you to summarise the letter so that forum users can help you.


----------



## malik1

Ok ..the reason is political and unrest situation in your home country and why u did not search this course in your home country.


----------



## Maggie-May24

It sounds like they don't believe you meet the Genuine Temporary Entrant criteria and they think you have a risk of overstaying your visa. If you intend to try again, I'd suggest you speak with a migration agent to help put together a more compelling application.


----------



## malik1

Ok! What do you sugges to me re-apply or not?


----------



## AusIndo

malik1 said:


> Ok! What do you sugges to me re-apply or not?


If you were to re apply, my humble suggestion would be for you to fully understand the reason for refusal and reevaluate your circumstances...

Do you think you can now satisfy the Department that you are eligible?

If you can afford it, discuss your case with a registered migration agent. We have reputable ones in this forum.


----------



## Sherkhan

Dear MarkNortham,

I am new on this forum and need your help a bit. I am intending to study in Australia. Previously I have been refused from Germany and UK for study visa on general grounds. Will this be a problem for getting Australian student visa?


----------



## Sherkhan

Dear Maggie-May24,

I am new on this forum and need your help a bit. I am intending to study in Australia. Previously I have been refused from Germany and UK for study visa on general grounds. Will this be a problem for getting Australian student visa?


----------



## falak

Dear Mark, I have applied for Australian visa sub class 574 in PhD course on 23rd April 2015 and medicals on 15th May 2015. Since then I have not received any update about my visa status, even after several reminder emails to my Case Officer. I deferred my course once and the new start date for the course was 27th July that has also well and truely passed. Now today (3rd Sep) its exactly 16 weeks passed since I did my medicals. But still I got no response. In my medicals I mentioned about my medical history of Hepatitis treatment about 8 years ago which was cleared then and my liver is in perfect state. I also did regular checkups time to time since then its under control. 

Please guide me why they (DIBP) are taking too long and why they don't respond to my inqueries.

Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## df90

Hi Everyone
I have applied for student visa under svp (subclass 573) on 24 july and my file reached to AHC on 27 july. I have done my medical before applying on 14 may and report was submitted to AHC on 16 may. Its been 45 days when i have applied my file and still didn't get any interview call or any other response from AHC. I have written an e-mail to CO but didn't get any reply. Though my ELICOS will start on 7 Dec. but its 7th week going to end and i am still waiting for my visa.
My questions are:
1) Is there any chance i will get an interview call after such a long time? 
2) are they delaying to grant me visa because i have almost 3 months now to start my course?
3)should i call to my CO and ask regarding progress of my file?
somebody told me that it will effect negative on my file if i call to my CO, they will slow down processing of my file.


----------



## aoamber

df90 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I have applied for student visa under svp (subclass 573) on 24 july and my file reached to AHC on 27 july. I have done my medical before applying on 14 may and report was submitted to AHC on 16 may. Its been 45 days when i have applied my file and still didn't get any interview call or any other response from AHC. I have written an e-mail to CO but didn't get any reply. Though my ELICOS will start on 7 Dec. but its 7th week going to end and i am still waiting for my visa.
> My questions are:
> 1) Is there any chance i will get an interview call after such a long time?
> 2) are they delaying to grant me visa because i have almost 3 months now to start my course?
> 3)should i call to my CO and ask regarding progress of my file?
> somebody told me that it will effect negative on my file if i call to my CO, they will slow down processing of my file.


1) Yes you can get an interview can after a long time. In my case they called me after almost 2 months
2) Yes it can be the reason, because CO as any other human tries to manage the time and set a priority.
3) You still have a lot of time, so don't contact for now. They won't slow down processing your file, but file of the other applicants because they will have to leave them for a while and check on yours. But then if they see you have plenty of time left, again you might get the same outcome..you will have to wait.


----------



## Avishkriti

Hey people
I have applied for australian student visa (SVP) on 17th sep 2015 and the application was submitted at the AHC on 18th sep 2015. It is 17th oct 2015 now and its more than a month. The australian immigration website states it takes 15 days for the visa but its not going so true. Any idea guys y this delay?. Plz help
my orientation NOV 2, 2015. 


HELP!!!!!


----------



## aoamber

Avishkriti said:


> Hey people
> I have applied for australian student visa (SVP) on 17th sep 2015 and the application was submitted at the AHC on 18th sep 2015. It is 17th oct 2015 now and its more than a month. The australian immigration website states it takes 15 days for the visa but its not going so true. Any idea guys y this delay?. Plz help
> my orientation NOV 2, 2015.
> 
> HELP!!!!!


You will never get the right answer why there is a delay in visa processing. It can be your application and documents which need further assessment, it can be that no visa officer was allocated to your case, visa officers are working with different cases at the same time, which is another reason for your visa delays. You must consider, that if your application is a complex case, it might take up to 3.75 month to assess it.


----------



## Avishkriti

My case is not complex I have applied for the first time and never been rejected. All docs are genuine and as per requirement . Did u get a visa interview ??


----------



## aoamber

Avishkriti said:


> My case is not complex I have applied for the first time and never been rejected. All docs are genuine and as per requirement . Did u get a visa interview ??


Most of people have the same package of documents still their visa is delays up to 3.75 months sometimes. U never know how the case officer sees your application. Yes I had visa interview weeks back.


----------



## Avishkriti

aoamber said:


> Most of people have the same package of documents still their visa is delays up to 3.75 months sometimes. U never know how the case officer sees your application. Yes I had visa interview weeks back.


Yeah ur right it all depends upon AHC. Did u get an interview from the embassy ?? When is ur session starting I mean ur orientation . Are you late?


----------



## mohithooda

Hello Mr.Northam

I applied for a subclass 572 visa on 10th august 2015 .I was notified that my file has been received by the immigration on 11th august 2015.I haven't heard from them since then.My course started from 6th october so when that date passed I contacted the immigration out of curiousity.I was informed that the case officer hasn't been assigned to my file yet but will be assigned within 90 days..Now it has been 80 days since I have submitted my documents but still no sign of a case officer.I have already missed my october intakes and now have applied for november intakes.But as of now with no case officer assigned,I worry I am going to miss that too.Any idea whats taking it soo long?

Any advice by anyonewould be appreicated.
Thanks and regards..


----------



## rahul3680

hi mohit ,
its the same story with me , applied for 572 on 5th aug 2015 and havent received any reply from the immigration..its been almost 100 days now . have you got your visa or are you still waiting ?
share your experience 
thanks


----------



## mohithooda

No i havent recieved my visa yet.I am still waiting..I submitted my file on 10th aug 2015 andI havent heard anything from the immigration yet.
No case officer,no medicals,nothing


----------



## nikhil1988

I am from Ahmedabad, India.

I have submitted SVP 573 file to AHC on 2 September, yet no interview and no update about visa process. I have done pre-medical exam as well. My course will start in Jan 16, should I contact AHC, New Delhi?

Let me know you suggestions guys.


----------



## sudheer93

nikhil1988 said:


> I am from Ahmedabad, India.
> 
> I have submitted SVP 573 file to AHC on 2 September, yet no interview and no update about visa process. I have done pre-medical exam as well. My course will start in Jan 16, should I contact AHC, New Delhi?
> 
> Let me know you suggestions guys.


Hi i submitted my docs on 18 Nov at Australia Visa Office, Hyderabad. Im done with my medicals too. The status still says that "under process". My course starts in Feb.I havent still been interviewed yet.
Did u receive ur visa? If yes how long did it take and what questions were asked by the Visa officer in the interview??


----------



## nikhil1988

sudheer93 said:


> Hi i submitted my docs on 18 Nov at Australia Visa Office, Hyderabad. Im done with my medicals too. The status still says that "under process". My course starts in Feb.I havent still been interviewed yet.
> Did u receive ur visa? If yes how long did it take and what questions were asked by the Visa officer in the interview??


Hi Sudheer,

I have not got any response from AHC, still waiting for visa grant. No interview yet as well. Its more than 2 months.

Anyone else get their visa?


----------



## vipul.patel09

hi sudheer and nikhil..can u mail me your contact number to xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
so i can contact you..
i have also applied for Australia.
im from Ahmadabad as well.


----------



## nikhil1988

vipul.patel09 said:


> hi sudheer and nikhil..can u mail me your contact number to xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> so i can contact you..
> i have also applied for Australia.
> im from Ahmadabad as well.


I sent request on gmail


----------



## vipul.patel09

nikhil1988 said:


> I sent request on gmail


 did not get it bro..send it again to
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikhil1988

Visa Granted today!! Thank you guys for all your support. Best of luck to Awaiting friends.


----------



## deep.basra

nikhil bro can u plz give me your email m also applied under subclass 573 I have to ask something


----------



## ndaan

*573 visa delay*

I applied for master degree in oil and gas engineering with elicos on 14 sep 2015, my couse start in 13 Nov, so after the visa delayed I deffered my course till 15 april.

from 4 weeks ebassey call me for 2 min only and asked about new COE which submit after 2 days.
from that day I didn't receive any thing.

as from what I know if they asked about new coe then this mean I will grant the visa is that true??


----------



## 123smike

I am applying for 574 visa ..phd in mechanical engineering in australia, I am canadian citizen but applying from india..what documents do i need to apply with, do i go through electronically or use vfs, thanks


----------



## THIND AMRIT

*delay in stream lined visa subclass-573*

HELLO SIR
I am AMRITPAL SINGH THIND from amritsar, punjab,India. Sir i had applied for the stream lined visa on 13th jan.. On 31st jan i got an mail from visa officer saying that my +2 mark certificate is fake.. but its 100% genuine. Than i submitted a bundle of proofs and till now no answer from visa officer. My orientation is on 22 feb and regular classes will be started on 29 feb so only one week left for my uni to be started...
Sir kindly tell me what should i do now... my file is 100% genuine and its the perfect file with with having 95% in +2.. 
Kindly send me reply fast sir...
Thanks..


----------



## sameerpopli

*visa delayed 90 days completed*

hi,
i applied for student temporary visa (offsure ) from delhi for persuing MBA program march intake in a reputed university in sydney via pathway programme .
i applied on 11 january 2016 
i was interviewed on 10th february (it went smooth although)
no extension given by university 
my intake was deffered to july 
90 days have been completed still no reply from high commission 
PLEASE HELP AND SUGGEST ? i am very worried and concerned about the decision


----------



## sameerpopli

did you get your visa now ? 
same situation


----------



## deepika6

Hello

I have applied for my students visa on 23rd may , subclass 573 for higher education, its 20 days havent heard from them , my course orientation is on 15th july and have booked air tickets for 10th july .. please help


----------



## Sakurasann

*Scholarship*

Thanks fully resolved


----------



## Zrashid

Hello, didnu get visa? What time it tool to get the visa.
i got Admissions in UNSW ,its been more than 3 months and i am still waiting


----------



## Zrashid

yd.pooja said:


> Hello,
> I have applied for 573 Subclass under SVP on 19th August 2013 and I will be going for Elicos 10 weeks which starts from 3rd Oct 2013 followed by main course 3rd March 2014. My husband will be accompanying me. We are a bit worried as we came to know that Visa's are being delayed.
> As per our knowledge under SVP it takes 14 days for granting VISA, But till been more than that now So we are bit worried as we have to book the tickets.
> 
> Applied on : 19th August 2013.
> Medicals : 22 August 2013.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Hello,
Did u eventually got the visa? Could you please tell me the time it took. Its been almost 4 months since i have filed my application for the visa.


----------



## bash

Got visa after almost 5 months


----------



## bash

Date of application : 9 may
Medicals : 18 may
Interview : 27 June
Request for new Coe : 28 July
New Coe provided :2 NOV
Visa Grant :4 NOV


----------



## Rosee

The posts here are so depressing. I was hoping to get my student visa in like 1 week! After reading every single page in this thread, all my hopes are now gone.

I had so much proud of my complete 500-visa application thinking that the DIBP officer's gonna like my full details and organized documents (it took me like 3 days to put everything in order), plus of course my extremely tan and "sexy" looking photo ID . hah can't even!


----------



## deepak.jbs29

Hi,

I have applied for Training & research visa subclass 402 in 1st week of Nov 2016. Medical were asked and done in last week of December 2016. I am regularly asking to VFS New Delhi, India but they always say to wait. My departure to Australia is postponed twice due to delay in visa. Both the occasions, just 2-3 days before the departure, I got a call from Australian High Commission New Delhi, India to wait for some more time for the visa. High commission doesn't entertain and VFS doesn't give any clear information.

As per the processing time mentioned on the website, It should take 4-6 weeks but I searched on internet and came to know that It may take longer. It's been more than 3 months and still no clear update. 

All my plan, my career is going to be ruined. I don't to whom I should enquire. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------

